# LA Scoring Strings - Teaser and UPDATE



## Thonex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to let everyone know LASS is still alive and well :D . First I want to thank all of you for your interest and patience. I’ve been getting lots of enthusiastic emails asking about demos and “when this library will be released” and “how does it sound”... etc...etc. I tried to answer all emails and if any of you want to be on the LASS email list, you can go to http://lascoringstrings.com/contact.html and just send an email saying: “Put me on the list” (or similar). This way I can keep you up-to-date on LASS’s status.

I’m still on target to get LASS released in the second Quarter of 09. Some of you may (or may not) know that I’m a full time composer... and because of existing client obligations, some of my scheduling is out of my hands... but I’m committed to devoting any time I’m not scoring to finishing this library... and I’m close.  Unfortunately, (or fortunately... however you want to see it) I have a movie coming up and I’ll have to go underground for about 3 weeks. The good news is, I have a *terrific* team of Beta Testers (all of whom are great composers in their own right)... and one of them...Colin O’Malley... just happened to write a wonderful composition that really illustrates LASS’s ability to play expressive, melodic, divisi, and lyrical string lines – one of the most difficult things for a string library to achieve.


*Here is a teaser:*

*She Was a Fair Lass * (by Colin O’Malley)



All the strings on this piece are entirely LASS... mostly using Real Legato patches. With Real Legato, you can play the lines in real-time and achieve legato, portamento and glissando by adjusting velocity at which you play. You have full control of dynamics with the Mod_Wheel. There were no Key Switches in this entire demo. It's important to understand that all LASS Real Legato patches are more like virtual instruments as opposed to "patches". They react to "how" you play... all of the swells and dynamics are controllable in real time. The same applies to the legatos, portamentos and glissandos.

If you go to *HERE*, you can see exactly what patches were used in this teaser. Note the use of divisi patches (legato ensembles A,B,C) to create a realistic and balanced expressive sound. Also, because of LASS’s unique *Acu-Fade* approach to patches (a new approach to cross-fading dynamic layers avoiding the smearing and buildup of the other dynamic layers), you’ll hear all the detail in the sound and a more accurate number of players... even as their dynamics are manipulated real-time via the mod-wheel. In essence, the dreaded “cross-fade player-build-up sound” is avoided. 

Another thing that hasn’t been mentioned yet (because it was literally developed 3 days ago) is a new type of articulation we’re going to call Lyrical Legato. It’s that elusive sound somewhere between a clean legato and a portamento. (Great... more programming... LOL)

Lastly, this demo was written using the latest “beta” patches... although very good, they are not the final release patches.

Stay tuned for other demos down the road... action, epic and others.

Thanks again for all your kind emails and now... to get back to looping......


Andrew K

P.S. For the full concept behind the library... visit: http://lascoringstrings.com/


----------



## nomogo (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

Impressive!


----------



## José Herring (Feb 20, 2009)

Hallelujah!

Finally.

Jose


----------



## Jackull (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

LASS = LUSH

very nice sounding strings. good job andrew & beautiful demo colin.
so i guess this is my x'mas 09' wish list. by then i would be able to afford it. 8) 
have you determine the pricing yet?


----------



## Justus (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

Congratulations for the best legato strings on the market!

The piece rocks!


----------



## Toxeen (Feb 20, 2009)

Andrew, all the best for the upcoming movie. LASS sounds amazing. Colin's demo hit it. 
Featuring "real" divisi action and that sweet tasting legato does the magic.
For upcoming demos, I'm also curious about hearing some more staccato playing, runs and glissandis. Let them come, for sure. 

Rock on.


Boris


----------



## sarobin (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

Still wondering how it would be possible to do something with 1st Violins & 2nd Violins BOTH divisi the way the violins will be broken up (4,4,8).... I know Andrew mentioned something about possibly releasing a 2nd violin set (based on un-used session recordings), and this would certainly sort out the problem. Otherwise, a division of 4,4,4,4 would be much more useful, surely?

All sounds great though


----------



## Thonex (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

@ Toxeen... yes... stay tuned for upcoming demos with staccatos and spiccatos featuring LASS's A.R.T. patches (Auto Rhythmic Tool). 

In this teaser, Colin was going after an intimate Thomas Newman-ish type sound... like in _Shawshank Redemption_. His composition uses the divisis in harmony as opposed to "stacking" them on the same note to provide larger ensemble sound. 

For example... notice from the *pdf*, that he is only using 4 basses. That was a creative choice.

We'll have larger "epic" and action type demos.... stay tuned... I just need to finish the patches (small detail) :lol:


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds amazing! congratulations

(for the second time today your signature made me try to wipe my screen...ill get that bug one of these days!)

Dan


----------



## Thonex (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*



sarobin @ Fri Feb 20 said:


> Still wondering how it would be possible to do something with 1st Violins & 2nd Violins BOTH divisi the way the violins will be broken up (4,4,8).... I know Andrew mentioned something about possibly releasing a 2nd violin set (based on un-used session recordings), and this would certainly sort out the problem. Otherwise, a division of 4,4,4,4 would be much more useful, surely?
> 
> All sounds great though



Hi there  

_Still wondering how it would be possible to do something with 1st Violins & 2nd Violins BOTH divisi the way the violins will be broken up (4,4,8 ).... "_

I have some ideas.... 8) 

_"4,4,4,4 would be much more useful, surely?"_


and 2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2 even more so (not to mention 1,1,1,1....)... but there are RAM and CPU considerations. Also cumulative noise affects... and I don't believe in noise reduction. Believe me... I've gone over the numbers many many times before I went into the studio... while not the only solution, this was what I felt would address most situations without having to book the scoring stage "forever". Keep in mind.... I had to book the stage 4 x longer because I was recording solo, 4,4,8.

So, I maybe could have done more studio time and smaller groups... but the library would have been proportionally more expensive... plus... the editing... my lord... the editing... [goes back to editing]...


----------



## dogforester (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

:shock: wow, what more can I say, Some terrific work there Thonex.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

Thanks for doing this Thonex, this is really kind of you.This could aswell have been your own precious sample library,but you're sharing and actually helping other composers out (from sweat and tears) Cause this will be a flawlessly workflow.

*Do you have a website for your music?


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

I'd say that based on all the pre publicity, your rep and one very nice demo, you have a runaway hit here.

Congrats!


----------



## re-peat (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

Beautiful. Truly beautiful.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds VERY good!


----------



## synthetic (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

That sounds stunning.


----------



## Thonex (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

Thanks for all the kind words guys... truly appreciated.



audun jemtland @ Fri Feb 20 said:


> Thanks for doing this Thonex, this is really kind of you.This could aswell have been your own precious sample library,but you're sharing and actually helping other composers out (from sweat and tears) Cause this will be a flawlessly workflow.
> 
> *Do you have a website for your music?




_"Cause this will be a flawlessly workflow."_ -- nothing is ever flawless... but I like to keep things efficient  

_

"*Do you have a website for your music?"_ I do... it's listed at the base of any of my posts in the "www" button (it's about 4 years out of date LOL). But I'd like to direct you to Colin's website here. I'm biased because they're my strings, but I think he did a wonderful job.. especially with beta patches. :D


----------



## Trev Parks (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

I'm gobsmacked. Just terrific.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

Sounds great Andrew. Looking forward to them. o-[][]-o


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*



> "Cause this will be a flawlessly workflow." -- nothing is ever flawless... but I like to keep things efficient


Very efficient then :D 



> I do... it's listed at the base of any of my posts in the "www" button (it's about 4 years out of date LOL). But I'd like to direct you to Colin's website here. I'm biased because they're my strings, but I think he did a wonderful job.. especially with beta patches. :D



Aha thanks,I was distracted by the flie^^


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

Colin, Nice piece you good irish fella.

I will buy this for sure. Best of luck.


----------



## DynamicK (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

Great Sounding Demo. 

Will definitely add this to my wishlist.


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah. Beautiful!

And we'll appreciate any teaser you can get us.


----------



## madbulk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: LASS -"Sneak Peak" Teaser and UPDATE*

you gotta be kidding me.
good grief. 
that's very nice, man. congrats.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 20, 2009)

At first I was really happy because it sounds great but then remembered I won't be able to afford it. Sigh.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 20, 2009)

Listening again on my good system at home. Actually, I listened three times. What incredible tone you got with these samples, and playability on top of that. I can't wait to buy it.


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (Feb 20, 2009)

Damn. Those sound fantastic. One more thing on the "must buy" list.


----------



## Hardy Heern (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations Andrew and of course Colin! Nothing like a great demo....and this definitely is.....to the extent that I've put it on cycle 

The strings do sound beautiful......how much more beautiful than other strings? I'm not sure....I'd have to do an A/B 

Perhaps Colin would repeat the piece using EWQL, VSL, Sonic Implants etc Strings. He'd really have go out of his way to make each one sound at its best though 

It'll only take him a couple of weeks....nothing to it!

Only kidding.....sort of..... 

Frank

Perhaps Christmas 09 for me? Will you be doing an over 60s price?


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 21, 2009)

Lovely, just lovely. What I like best is that it has its own distinct sound and identity.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful demonstration of talented developing by a talented performer.
It's nice that this isn't just another massive rompler that MUST be used by a sequencer to be of any use.
Please take your time with this as it save us time in the long term.... o-[][]-o


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Feb 21, 2009)

Guys, 

I just thought I'd mention a few things I found working with these on the teaser demo. The sound is very malleable. I both wrote and mixed this demo against Thomas Newman, Shawshank. Talk is cheap and the proof is ultimately in the demos, but I know other larger string sounds will be achieved successfully with this library. It's the sort of thing that can blend well with the other libraries we use. Both intimate and epic. 

Also working with the different divisis is an entirely different experience. I was constantly swapping them around, and each one sings differently on the melodies etc. They all have unique character. I didn't always think literally. Sometimes 4 violins on the melody and the solo violin balanced really well with the 8 violin divisi on the lower harmony. I think everyone will be very happy with the flexibility of 4,4,8,1 (don't forget the first chair solo instruments). 

Congrats to Andrew. He really deserves it. 

Colin


----------



## almacg (Feb 21, 2009)

I really enjoyed that demo, both aesthetically and compositionally. I'm really sold on this one and can only hope it is within my price range when released .

I have a suggestion for a future demo. Would it be possible to mock-up a short excerpt of a famous string piece, e.g from Elgar's Serenade from Strings?


----------



## sarobin (Feb 21, 2009)

Interesting to hear your views Colin on the 4-4-8-1 issue!

I'd also be interested to hear how much RAM your patches were using in the teaser?


----------



## Thonex (Feb 21, 2009)

sarobin @ Sat Feb 21 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I appreciate the limitations of cost / Ram, etc. in your decision to go with 4-4-8  I wonder though what your workaround might be - you mentioned you "have some ideas"?



Well... I have a few solutions, one of them would be to use the non vibrato violins A, B, C or full mix and pan them more to the center. All strings were recorded in such a way as to be pannable. 

My other solution will probably be used more (I prefer it).... but I'll save that for later... can't spill *all* the beans just yet :wink:


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 21, 2009)

Other than these beautiful strings,do you have anything else you want to sample? *cough* *wink* *nudge* *hint*

That would be spilling beans but is LASS going to be the last sample library from you? (sounds like I'm trying to do a jedi mind trick on you  ) "you will make more samples" :D


----------



## Peter Alexander (Feb 21, 2009)

The standard divisi by section are div a 2 (most frequently used), div a 3 (next frequently used) and div a 4 (least frequently used). Richard Strauss once did a div a 4 in the basses (2 per part) but that's rare.

Debussy used div a 4 with an expanded 12-person cello section in La Mer the first movement. 

http://imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/b/b6/IMSLP15420-Debussy_-_La_Mer__orch._score_.pdf (http://imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/b ... score_.pdf)

In the PDF viewer, scroll down to page 19.

In the PDF viewer, scroll up to page 8 for a string section divisi that's linear and vertical.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 21, 2009)

Andrew - you are going to make a lot money on this library - as you SHOULD. Simply stunning! Solid and musical demo Colin.


All the best,



Rob


----------



## sarobin (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes - that's my point (1st violins 2 parts, 2nd violins 2 parts). Certainly common in 20thC music.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Andrew - I assume you're going to include close-miked divisi à 3 à punto di genitalia jeté sul tasto artificial harmonic patches to go with the sul ponticello ones, right?


----------



## Niah (Feb 21, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Feb 22 said:


> Hey Andrew - I assume you're going to include close-miked divisi à 3 à punto di genitalia jeté sul tasto artificial harmonic patches to go with the sul ponticello ones, right?



I was about to ask that too :lol:


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes but what we REALLY need that is not in this library is the sound that the last row of the B.S.O., older and tenured string players get while frantically trying to keep up with the first row when playing a difficult contemporary piece.

Until I have that I cannot possibly be expected to compose for sampled strings and make them sound totally real


----------



## drasticmeasures (Feb 22, 2009)

Andrew,

Really amazing timbre in this lib! I can't wait to use it!


Colin,

I don't know if anyone has said it yet, but it's really nice writing (mmm, Newman-y!), and a very good balance and mix. Just wanted to send props your way.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 22, 2009)

Ashermusic @ Sun Feb 22 said:


> Yes but what we REALLY need that is not in this library is the sound that the last row of the B.S.O., older and tenured string players get while frantically trying to keep up with the first row when playing a difficult contemporary piece.
> 
> Until I have that I cannot possibly be expected to compose for sampled strings and make them sound totally real



I get that when trying to play in real time tempos approaching double digits!


----------



## Pietro (Feb 22, 2009)

Excellent!

The cellos are just best I've heard! Sounds like a great library for film scoring.

- Piotr


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 22, 2009)

Great sound, especially the violins. Great composition too! This is definitely something to look out for


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 22, 2009)

Lovely sound, great writing. Nice start, congratulations.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 22, 2009)

I've heard it about 20 times now on two different monitoring systems. 
Obviously I like it a lot or I wouldn't have bothered to hear it so many times.

For me the demo was quite good and informative since when I heard it at NAMM the monitoring system wasòÑ½   –"¶Ñ½   –"·Ñ½   –"¸Ñ½   –"¹Ñ½   –"ºÑ½   –"»Ñ½   –"¼Ñ½   –"½Ñ½   –"¾Ñ½   –"¿Ñ½   –"ÀÑ½   –"ÁÑ½   –"ÂÑ½   –"ÃÑ½   –"ÄÑ¾   –"ÅÑ¾   –"ÆÑ¾   –"ÇÑ¾   –"ÈÑ¾   –"ÉÑ¾   –"ÊÑ¾   –"ËÑ¾   –"ÌÑ¾   –"ÍÑ¾   –"ÎÑ¾   –"ÏÑ¾   –"ÐÑ¾   –"ÑÑ¾   –"ÒÑ¾   –"ÓÑ¾   –"ÔÑ¾   –"ÕÑ¾   –"ÖÑ¾   –"×Ñ¾   –"ØÑ¾   –"ÙÑ¾   –"ÚÑ¾   –"ÛÑ¾   –"ÜÑ¾   –"ÝÑ¾   –"ÞÑ¾   –"ßÑ¾   –"àÑ¾   –"áÑ¾   –"âÑ¾   –"ãÑ¾   –"äÑ¾   –"åÑ¾   –"æÑ¾   –"çÑ¾   –"èÑ¾   –"éÑ¾   –"êÑ¾   –"ëÑ¾   –"ìÑ¾   –"íÑ¾   –"îÑ¾   –"ïÑ¾   –"ðÑ¾   –"ñÑ¾   –"òÑ¾   –"óÑ¾   –"ôÑ¾   –"õÑ¾   –"öÑ¾   –"÷Ñ¾   –"øÑ¾   –"ùÑ¾   –"úÑ¾   –"ûÑ¾   –"üÑ¾   –"ýÑ¾   –"þÑ¿   –"ÿÑ¿   –# Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#	Ñ¿   –#
Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –# Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –#Ñ¿   –# Ñ¿   –#!Ñ¿   –#"ÑÀ   –


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 22, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Sun Feb 22 said:


> I've heard it about 20 times now on two different monitoring systems.
> Obviously I like it a lot or I wouldn't have bothered to hear it so many times.
> 
> For me the demo was quite good and informative since when I heard it at NAMM the monitoring system was challenged by the environment.
> ...




Couldn't agree more Jack on it blending with VSL. To me - both libraries have/will/are even more valuable!!!!

Andrew - I bet we could get a bunch of us to take a couple cues each on your current film so you can get back to finishing these patches. :D 


Really looking forward to this.


One question - I am going to upgrade the last 8 gb farm unit to 16 gb PC) - this will free up a current 4 gb machine for 'overflow'. Well looks like overflow is now LASS. What is everyone's recommendation on running LASS on a farm unit. I am currently running Kontakt on my main Daw in Cubase - what are your suggestions for a simple host program to run on the slave to then run Kontakt there (to be primarily used for LASS.)?


Really looking forward to this.


----------



## PolarBear (Feb 22, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> What is _everyone's_ recommendation on running LASS on a farm unit.
> ...
> Really looking forward to this.


Rob, what do you think how anyone but beta testers and Andrew could know this? :D


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Feb 22, 2009)

Rob,

I used Audioport hosting Kontakt 2 on a PC piping into Logic. It worked great.

Colin


----------



## StrangeCat (Feb 22, 2009)

sounds good but sounds really really lush, I mean wow that's lush sounding strings.
Can it also do more intimate sounds like a small string section where you would hear more of the individual strings and some rosin on the bows? More wood sound?


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 22, 2009)

PolarBear @ Sun Feb 22 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Mon Feb 23 said:
> 
> 
> > What is _everyone's_ recommendation on running LASS on a farm unit.
> ...



it's obvious to me that Rob's "everyone" are the beta testers of which there are probably more than a few here as members or lurking. barely worth mentioning

Dude-you ok?


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Feb 22, 2009)

I emailed you a few weeks ago, when I first discovered LASS, regarding the mailing list and the availability of a demo. I'm pleased to say I'm now totally smitten after hearing this demo. I look forward to the product release with breathless anticipation...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 22, 2009)

Colin O'Malley @ Sun Feb 22 said:


> Rob,
> 
> I used Audioport hosting Kontakt 2 on a PC piping into Logic. It worked great.
> 
> Colin




Thanks Colin - exactly the info I was looking for. 

To others - I guess I should have just asked how to run Kontakt the most efficiently on a farm unit (as I have only ever run in on the Main Daw (within Cubase). :oops: 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dan Selby (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds gorgeous! If you didn't have people forming a line before, Andrew, I reckon you will now... especially if the playability and ease of use is as good as is being said.

And great job, Colin!


----------



## mathis (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds really beautiful. I can't wait to buy it...


----------



## schatzus (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds delicious... Can't wait for the release...


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 23, 2009)

Once again, I hope thonex is able to put this up at TrySound.com. They use Kontakt formatted libraries on there. Even with the latency, it's great to be able to get one's hands on these libraries before committing to purchasing them. Especially the more expensive libs.


----------



## Thonex (Feb 23, 2009)

dcoscina @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Once again, I hope thonex is able to put this up at TrySound.com. They use Kontakt formatted libraries on there. Even with the latency, it's great to be able to get one's hands on these libraries before committing to purchasing them. Especially the more expensive libs.



From what I understand, TrySound is only for libraries that are distributed by Best Service.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 23, 2009)

Thonex @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> dcoscina @ Mon Feb 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, I hope thonex is able to put this up at TrySound.com. They use Kontakt formatted libraries on there. Even with the latency, it's great to be able to get one's hands on these libraries before committing to purchasing them. Especially the more expensive libs.
> ...



Bummer.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 23, 2009)

StrangeCat @ Sun Feb 22 said:


> sounds good but sounds really really lush, I mean wow that's lush sounding strings.
> Can it also do more intimate sounds like a small string section where you would hear more of the individual strings and some rosin on the bows? More wood sound?



The sections are small enough and since there are solo strings this can be achieved easily.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Feb 23, 2009)

Congratulations Andrew! o-[][]-o 

Man, those are some sweet-sounding strings. The timbre alone is just beautiful. Overall concept and usability seems great too. I can only repeat what Troels said: I'm in love!  

Also big kudos to Colin on his gorgeous piece!  

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## Ed (Feb 23, 2009)

Ive just noticed, you only have trills for solo cello?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 23, 2009)

Ed @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Ive just noticed, you only have trills for solo cello?



If you are talking about the patches used list from Colin, I would assume the ones marked unavailable just aren't in the Beta set he has. I don't think everything is finished yet is all.
J


----------



## Ed (Feb 23, 2009)

Ah that would make sence. hope thats the case! @:


----------



## Thonex (Feb 23, 2009)

Thomas_J @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Beautiful writing by Colin, as always. The strings sound great and seem to lend themselves well to that delicate and intimate scoring stage sound. It would be interesting to hear a version of the piece with twice the number of string players (maybe shuffle the divisi parts around and rerender the piece). Congralatulutations, Andrew! o-[][]-o



Thanks for the kind words TJ!!! 0oD o 

You're absolutely right... it's both interesting and fun to swap around divisis to hear the difference. Even using the Full mixes as "divisis" like other libraries would... 

The patches are programmed in a way so that all patches are interchangeable... they all "react" the same way.. but sound different because they are different players. One of the problems (if you want to call it that) with LASS is there are now so many ways to combine the sections... all resulting in a different sound.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## StrangeCat (Feb 23, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> StrangeCat @ Sun Feb 22 said:
> 
> 
> > sounds good but sounds really really lush, I mean wow that's lush sounding strings.
> ...



alright it can do sweet sounding lush strings and small sections! My God I'll have to pick o-[][]-o this up^___^


----------



## _taylor (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds great! Congrats. Def on the to buy list.


----------



## zvenx (Feb 23, 2009)

Thonex @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Thomas_J @ Mon Feb 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful writing by Colin, as always. The strings sound great and seem to lend themselves well to that delicate and intimate scoring stage sound. It would be interesting to hear a version of the piece with twice the number of string players (maybe shuffle the divisi parts around and rerender the piece). Congralatulutations, Andrew! o-[][]-o



Thanks for the kind words TJ!!! 0oD o 

You're absolutely right... it's both interesting and fun to swap around divisis to hear the difference. Even using the Full mixes as "divisis" like other libraries would... 

The patches are programmed in a way so that all patches are interchangeable... they all "react" the same way.. but sound different because theòÒ`   –LõÒ`   –LöÒ`   –L÷Ò`   –LøÒ`   –LùÒ`   –LúÒ`   –LûÒ`   –LüÒ`   –LýÒ`   –LþÒ`   –LÿÒ`   –M Ò`   –MÒ`   –MÒ`   –MÒ`   –MÒ`   –MÒ`   –MÒ`   –MÒ`   –MÒ`   –M	Ò`   –M
Ò`   –MÒ`   –MÒ`   –M Ò`   –MÒ`   –MÒ`   –MÒa   –MÒa   –MÒa   –MÒa   –MÒa   –MÒa


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 23, 2009)

How intensive is the live midi controller triggering? Or is it more an intelligent AI engine?


----------



## Thonex (Feb 23, 2009)

mikebarry @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> How intensive is the live midi controller triggering? Or is it more an intelligent AI engine?



Intensive? Not sure I understand what you mean.... but I'll take a stab. 

There is a very deep (but efficient) script that handles all the technical stuff... so all you have to do is play the notes and ride CC1. The velocities dictate whether you're playing legato, port or glissando.... and now with the new addition programming.. Lyrical Legato.

So, it's really very easy to play... and should only take you about 5 minutes to get the "feel" of the instrument down. There are user controllable thresholds for velocity that you can alter depending on the velocity sensitivity of your controller.

It's a lot of fun to play... that is very important to me.

Hope I was able to answer your question.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Feb 24, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Feb 24 said:


> mikebarry @ Mon Feb 23 said:
> 
> 
> > How intensive is the live midi controller triggering? Or is it more an intelligent AI engine?
> ...



Do you have any way to change from CC1 to CC11 ?

I ask you this because I only have fun when I use my expression pedal. Using Mod Wheel is usually boring.

Please think about me Andrew!!! ~o) (o)


----------



## Thonex (Feb 24, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Tue Feb 24 said:


> Thonex @ Tue Feb 24 said:
> 
> 
> > mikebarry @ Mon Feb 23 said:
> ...



Hi Pedro,

CC1 is used to choose the actual dynamics of the performance ppp through fff which also affect volume. CC11 is used to add another layer of volume control. 

CC1 and CC11 are "hard-wired" into the patches... it really can' be changed. However, you can add a midi transform on your Sequencer's midi track that changes CC1 to CC11 and vice versa. Most Sequencers do that now.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 24, 2009)

Or most keyboards will allow you to change the numbers controllers send.


----------



## Thonex (Feb 24, 2009)

audun jemtland @ Tue Feb 24 said:


> Just curious Thonex,how much scripting have you gone through lately?
> Are you some kind of scripting guru?
> There's a first time for everything,everyone has to start from scratch.



I've been scripting in KSP for about 3 years now. But I'm not a "real" coder... those guys are on another level all together -- they are the scripting gurus. What I script in a day... would take a coder an hour. I have the ideas.... it just takes me longer to figure out.

You should check out the pdf that comes with Kontakt, it's well written and has some humor in it too. Also, Nils Liberg has a wonderful introduction to KSP scripting here:
http://www.nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/tutorial/

Cheers,

T


----------



## Shantar (Feb 25, 2009)

I´m throwing myself onto this crazy train as well. I´m definitely saving up for this incredible library.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 25, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Feb 24 said:


> audun jemtland @ Tue Feb 24 said:
> 
> 
> > You should check out the pdf that comes with Kontakt, it's well written and has some humor in it too. Also, Nils Liberg has a wonderful introduction to KSP scripting here:
> ...


Thanks,I'll dig into that..and Big Bob's math library aswell. Thank you for going through scripting hell for us,I'm sure we'll appreciate it 8) 

And thanks Frederick for this wonderful resourceful V.I Forum

AJ


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds really nice.


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Feb 25, 2009)

Angel @ Wed Feb 25 said:


> SCHEISS DIE WAND AN!



Scheißen Sie nicht in Ihren Hosen

That's just a precaution... :wink:


----------



## Thonex (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys... and thanks Nick.. that means a lot coming from you. Cheers.





Ed @ Mon Feb 23 said:


> Ive just noticed, you only have trills for solo cello?



Hi Ed,

Sorry... I missed this question before. I ran into time constraints on some of the cello sessions, so I had to make some decisions. Since I almost never use 1/2 and whole note trills more than an octave below middle C, I figured the violas could cover it and it seemed like to most sensible articulation to cut under the circumstances. The basses were never slated to do trills anyway.

While we're talking about omissions, insofar as the Cellos and Basses glissandos, those were not done because the players would have killed me. :shock: They were not about to shred thier fingers for little ol' me/ Also, cello and most certainly bass glissandos are not that common.

So... the "not available" legend on the charts means they won't be available. 

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## c0mp0ser (Feb 25, 2009)

Andrew, 

Congrats! This looks like the string library all of us have been looking for. You're gonna do VERY well with this!

Where did you record these strings by the way?

Mike


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 26, 2009)

Lovely sounds and demo 8)


----------



## Thonex (Feb 26, 2009)

c0mp0ser @ Thu Feb 26 said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Congrats! This looks like the string library all of us have been looking for. You're gonna do VERY well with this!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words c0mp0ser.

I'm not a liberty to say, but I can tell you it was a scoring stage... and not a hall.

Cheers,
Andrew K


----------



## tripit (Feb 26, 2009)

Andrew, sounds really great - much better without the background of NAMM. I'm thinking this is going to speed up string writing/mocks ten fold. Congrats again, you've really gone and done what the others missed out on.


----------



## artinro (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds great! Congrats on what will no doubt be a fantastic library.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Mar 10, 2009)

Curious about something, but not very important...

Is LASS going to be available on discs and/or download?
Is it going to be bundled with the kontakt player?


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 10, 2009)

I like what I hear. Congratulations from Germany, Andrew!

Gunther


----------



## Thonex (Mar 10, 2009)

audun jemtland @ Tue Mar 10 said:


> Curious about something, but not very important...
> 
> Is LASS going to be available on discs and/or download?
> Is it going to be bundled with the kontakt player?



It's over 30 Gigs of sample data... so this will be available only as DVD disks.

It will be bundled as Kontakt Player, but I will recommend people use the Kontakt Sampler because I intend on being fairly prolific with updates and new patches.



germancomponist said:


> I like what I hear. Congratulations from Germany, Andrew!
> 
> Gunther



Thanks Gunther.


Cheers,

T


----------



## Hannesdm (Mar 10, 2009)

I haven't yet made a comment in this topic, but it's obvious that I can only hand over my congratulations to Thonex with the result of his hard work. The strings are sounding magnificent! 

This has bumped Symphobia from the top of my wishlist. (I know, I know, they are totally different. But money stays the same. :wink: )

With respect,

Hannes

PS: It's time for a new demo, don't you think? :wink:


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah it does seem like it's time for a new demo. Speaking of Symphobia, I'm sure some people will have both LASS and Symphobia, that'd be interesting to hear them layered.


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah... keep us interested... or we'll shop elsewhere :D


----------



## dannthr (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, we're a fickle crowd, if you don't keep our attention, we're likely to accidentally blow all our LASS savings on a handfull of small Tonehammer libraries.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 11, 2009)

It would appear as though ADD is a side effect of being a creative person.


----------



## Thonex (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I know... I know... you all want this now... and more demos... etc... I'm totally flattered... and as a composer, I understand you want these sounds ASAP. But let me remind you of the first post in this thread.... this will explain why I've been underground.



Thonex @ Fri Feb 20 said:


> Some of you may (or may not) know that I’m a full time composer... and because of existing client obligations, some of my scheduling is out of my hands... but I’m committed to devoting any time I’m not scoring to finishing this library... and I’m close.  Unfortunately, (or fortunately... however you want to see it) I have a movie coming up and I’ll have to go underground for about 3 weeks.



The movie got re-edited and the mix date is now April 1rst (April fools day... what a day to mix) plus I had another job thrown at me in the middle of it... but everything is still on track to be released the 2nd quarter of 09.

Believe me... I'm the first person who would want this finished, but I don' want to rush this out the door. There are some final details that need to be addressed, but these details are important. I just want it to be as good as possible when it's released.

Thanks again for all your patience.

Cheers,

Andrew K

P.S. Below are the 3 divsi violin sections playing together... see how "in synch" they play :D 

Divisi A
o/~ o/~
o/~ o/~ 

Divisi B
o/~ o/~
o/~ o/~ 

Divisi C
o/~ o/~ o/~ o/~ 
o/~ o/~ o/~ o/~


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 11, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Mar 11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know... I know... you all want this now... and more demos... etc... I'm totally flattered... and as a composer, I understand you want these sounds ASAP. But let me remind you of the first post in this thread.... this will explain why I've been underground.
> 
> ...





ROFL.




(you're getting loopy Andrew :wink: - you should go outside and get some first generation oxygen.)


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 11, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Mar 11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Divisi A
> o/~ o/~
> ...


What a brilliant teaser! :D :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG, Andrew - I can't believe it! You of all people... YOU SAMPLED ONE VIOLINIST AND JUST COPY/PASTED 15 TIMES?? SHAME!! :evil: :roll:

* ... wait a second... isn't there already a library that... :wink:


----------



## nikolas (Mar 11, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Mar 11 said:


> Believe me... I'm the first person who would want this finished, but I don' want to rush this out the door. There are some final details that need to be addressed, but these details are important. I just want it to be as good as possible when it's released.


Why on earth would you want that? Other companies (not music ones, btw, I'm not looking at anyone specific IN HERE), are doing the exact opposite: Release all the crap out and allow the users to actually beta test the products... 

:D

On second thought, we'll wait a little longer. 2nd quartet of 09 doesn't seem so bad really... And I will, hopefully, have new hardware to toy around with your excellent sexy product! (how on earth did strings become so sexy, I've no idea... but LASS is already so appealing, so beautiful, so lustful... come on... you've got to admit: LASS is a female, right?) ~o)


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Mar 11, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Mar 11 said:


> OMG, Andrew - I can't believe it! You of all people... YOU SAMPLED ONE VIOLINIST AND JUST COPY/PASTED 15 TIMES?? SHAME!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> * ... wait a second... isn't there already a library that... :wink:



lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Thonex (Mar 11, 2009)

nikolas @ Wed Mar 11 said:


> but LASS is already so appealing, so beautiful, so lustful... come on... you've got to admit: LASS is a female, right?) ~o)


----------



## sbkp (Mar 11, 2009)

Four of her? Or eight of her?


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 11, 2009)

Once a month like clockwork LASS corrupts or deletes all project files you've used it in.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 11, 2009)

Thonex @ Thu Mar 12 said:


> nikolas @ Wed Mar 11 said:
> 
> 
> > but LASS is already so appealing, so beautiful, so lustful... come on... you've got to admit: LASS is a female, right?) ~o)



What a beautiful violin!!


----------



## Justus (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, what is the name of the violin?


----------



## dannthr (Mar 11, 2009)

Does the violin have a sister?


----------



## JustinW (Mar 11, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Mar 11 said:


> nikolas @ Wed Mar 11 said:
> 
> 
> > but LASS is already so appealing, so beautiful, so lustful... come on... you've got to admit: LASS is a female, right?) ~o)



OMG Xenia Akeynikova!!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 11, 2009)

After listening to the LASS demo again on good headphones i must say that both the demo and the samples sound wonderful! I've listened to a lot of orchestral music lately and i find the LASS strings to compete directly in terms of being so evocative and musical. I love that part at 0:29 seconds.... SWEET!

+1 person on the waiting list for more demos! Some spiccato and short marcato would be nice :mrgreen: 

Cheers,
Theo.


----------



## nikolas (Mar 12, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Mar 11 said:


> nikolas @ Wed Mar 11 said:
> 
> 
> > but LASS is already so appealing, so beautiful, so lustful... come on... you've got to admit: LASS is a female, right?) ~o)


Thanks Andrew...

Now if you could find a way to add HER to the cover of the box, the LASS box would e the first to save!!!! :D

Anyways...

On a serious tone:

Take your time, prepare the product the way you want, do your other gigs, DON'T KILL YOURSELF. You realise what impact LASS has made over here... You realise the potential, so take your time and do things the way YOU want them to be. Relax and take some days off as well (once you release LASS of course).


----------



## chrisharang (Mar 12, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Wed Mar 11 said:


> Once a month like clockwork LASS corrupts or deletes all project files you've used it in.



That was awesome, and all too true

o-[][]-o


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 30, 2009)

So what is second quarter? Does that end in July or something?


----------



## Niah (Mar 30, 2009)

tick tock ... tick tock ...

zero hour

appppprroooaaacchhinnnngg !


----------



## sevaels (Mar 30, 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Thonex (Mar 30, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Mon Mar 30 said:


> So what is second quarter? Does that end in July or something?



Technically it ends June 30th.



Niah said:


> tick tock ... tick tock ...
> 
> zero hour
> 
> appppprroooaaacchhinnnngg !



and



sevaels said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Twisted Evil



this is me as of late...


----------



## Farkle (Apr 5, 2009)

Ummm....

Just to add to the drooling masses...

I have 2 kidneys... and I don't drink as much anymore... having a daughter and all.

Would you like 1? Of my kidneys? For your string library? Perhaps both? I can get an iron kidney...


Great, great stuff, congratulations!

Mike


----------



## bryla (Apr 5, 2009)

Uhhh, I dream of mocking up Fantasia on a theme, with this library. It has everything


----------



## Niah (Apr 5, 2009)

we could use some more teasing teasers


----------



## johncarter (Apr 6, 2009)

Thonex gave me a few patch of LASS at musikmess.

Sounds amazing, you wont be disappointed 8)


----------



## wqaxsz (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi,

I saw and heard another demo at northernsounds.com 
some time ago but it disappeared quickly.


----------



## stabsteer (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds awesome! 

I'm sure it's been asked already, but anyone heard any prices?


----------



## nikolas (Apr 7, 2009)

Less than $1500 if I remember correctly, towards a ballpark of $1000(?) I'm not Andrew though, just looking forward to the product as well.


----------



## Niah (Apr 8, 2009)

...and there's also more libraries than ever before


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 8, 2009)

And only a few string libraries stand out, tone-wise. I'm sure this one will join the ranks of the great ones.


----------



## Niah (Apr 8, 2009)

...and if I may so bold to say it

right now LASS seems to be on a class of its own


----------



## dannthr (Apr 9, 2009)

If Sonic Implants can continue to sell a library that's a zillion years old for a grand, Thonex can release over that if he wants--regardless of price, someone will complain.


----------



## Niah (Apr 9, 2009)

dannthr @ Thu Apr 09 said:


> If Sonic Implants can continue to sell a library that's a zillion years old for a grand, Thonex can release over that if he wants--regardless of price, someone will complain.



Sonic Implants/sonnivox shouldn't be an example to any company in terms of pricing IMO !

I love most of their products but I still remember when fable sounds anounced BBB at a price of 1000 and then when it was picked up by sonnivox for distribution and they released at 2500. 
I mean BBB is amazing but cmon, the competition is rising and at a much lower price.

Their symphonic collection always was one of my favourites but I don't understand why it still costs so much, and how about the strings? they were release in what 2002? still the same price? It's just preventing for new buyers who missed the boat the first time around when this was released to jump in.

On the other hand they have one of the most detailed and amazing ethnic perc libraries to date for less than 300. Obviously the costs of production were most less and I am not saying that these companies overprice things, if they price it this way it's because they need to cover all the costs.

With all probability symphobia which I love will still cost the same 2/3 years from now even with much superior tools.

So on the other hand I understand some of the complaints, you buy this new library because it's the best in the world and then one year from now something alot better comes along.

I just wish sonnivox and project sam two of my fav companies would have the money of EW. Not only the prices would be lower but we would have alot more products.

ok I think I am rambling by now.

Anyway I think that if LASS stays below 1500 its a reasonable price imo for what you get.

but I still have to hear more from this lib.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know, no Celli or CBass glissandi?

Pitch wheel here I come!


----------



## Thonex (Apr 9, 2009)

dannthr @ Thu Apr 09 said:


> I don't know, no Celli or CBass glissandi?
> 
> Pitch wheel here I come!



:lol: 

Don't worry, you'll be able to get plenty of mileage out of the Celli and Basses portamentos. Doing the glissandi on the cellos and basses would have shredded their fingers... and not added much to the compositional arsenal. Whereas Violins and Violas glisses.. that's another story. I know you know... and you were only kidding... but just in case others are wondering I thought I'd clarify :D


----------



## artinro (Apr 9, 2009)

Any more tidbits/updates you can provide the patient masses with, Andrew :wink:


----------



## Thonex (Apr 9, 2009)

artinro @ Thu Apr 09 said:


> Any more tidbits/updates you can provide the patient masses with, Andrew :wink:



Kind of. I just finished a movie and am starting another one, however, this schedule is much more loose so I can now finish up LASS and will of course be posting more demos online as we get closer to release. It's pretty exciting (and nerve wracking) to be going down the final stretch of development. Release is still scheduled for this quarter... but I think it's safe to say it will be closer to the end of the quarter.

As we get closer to release, Not only will we post compositions, but I previously mentioned that I would also post examples of isolated patches. As someone else said, "that's where the rubber hits the road." I think this will be a good way to demonstrate (in addition to the legato patches) the power of the ART script (Auto Rhythm Tool) that accompanies all spic, stac and pizz articulations. It seemed to impress quite a few at NAMM.

Looking back, I was utterly insane taking on this endeavor :lol: but I do see a light at the end of the tunnel.

There are also a couple other niceties that have not yet been mentioned that I'll save for closer to the actual release... hey... I've got to keep things interesting no?? :D 

But most importantly, I want to thank those who have emailed me and asked so many questions and expressed such interest in LASS... and I want to thank all of you for your patience. Because this is a very complex library to program (but easy to use), I need to be quite diligent and methodical... but I think you'll find the wait worthwhile.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## dannthr (Apr 9, 2009)

Woooooooooooooo--May 29th is my birthday, Andrew--MY BIRTHDAY--what will I get myself?

I'll have to see what's out by then...


----------



## bryla (Apr 9, 2009)

It's my brothers too! What will I get him?!

(you know, i'll try the trick where you get your girl a new grill, only to use it yourself)


----------



## artinro (Apr 9, 2009)

Andrew, thanks so much for the update. I'm sure you're pouring your heart and soul into this project and I'm equally sure it will show. Looking forward to the demos that will come and the buzz that will continue to build until release. Good luck with the remainder of your work.


----------



## nikolas (Apr 9, 2009)

bryla @ Thu Apr 09 said:


> (you know, i'll try the trick where you get your girl a new grill, only to use it yourself)


Sexy underwear for your wife always works! :D

But beyond that I did buy my wife a coffee maker for Italian coffee (esspresso and the rest): I don't drink coffee so this was a very dedicated present for her! Diamond earings were also for her (my ears are not pearced and really diamond is not my colour ). 

I think I'll wait for September (09/09/77 nice date, don't you think?) and ask her for the divorce papers before ordering LASS: She'll kill me! :shock:


----------



## bryla (Apr 9, 2009)

me: Hey hon, I'm going to get the LA Scoring Strings!!!
she: but don't you have strings already?
me: yes, but these!!

yeah, I'll bet she'll understand


----------



## Thonex (Apr 9, 2009)

bryla @ Thu Apr 09 said:


> me: Hey hon, I'm going to get the LA Scoring Strings!!!
> *she: but don't you have strings already?
> me: yes, but these!!*
> 
> yeah, I'll bet she'll understand




:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tell her we see string libraries as women see shoes... you can never have too many :lol:


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 9, 2009)

I bet you could sell more if you offered a shoes coupon for the buyer's girlfrend/wife.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Andrew,

I'm really looking forward to seeing and hearing more about LASS. Can you elaborate more about the Auto Rhythmic Tool? 

Thanks,
O


----------



## Thonex (Apr 9, 2009)

ozmorphasis @ Thu Apr 09 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing and hearing more about LASS. Can you elaborate more about the Auto Rhythmic Tool?
> 
> ...



Hi ozmorphasis,

It's basically a rhythmic sequencer on steroids... but it only works so well because of the actual samples and the tightness and accuracy the players performed the stacs and spics.

I kind of like the way this guy explained it on another thread after seeing it at NAMM (he makes it sound more exciting than I could :D ):



JFB @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> I just got back from NAMM and got a thorough demo of LASS. I think, at least among those of us who make our living with these things, he hit a home run.
> 
> ......<snip>......
> 
> ...


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 10, 2009)

bryla @ Thu Apr 09 said:


> me: Hey hon, I'm going to get the LA Scoring Strings!!!
> she: but don't you have strings already?
> me: yes, but these!!
> 
> yeah, I'll bet she'll understand



Haha, try that after a few dozen times :D
I simply need to enter the room, nothing more, and she goes: "What do you need this time?" :mrgreen: 

@Thonex: Thanks for that additional info *drools*


----------



## ozmorphasis (Apr 10, 2009)

O[/quote]

Hi ozmorphasis,

It's basically a rhythmic sequencer on steroids... but it only works so well because of the actual samples and the tightness and accuracy the players performed the stacs and spics.

I kind of like the way this guy explained it on another thread after seeing it at NAMM (he makes it sound more exciting than I could :D ):



JFB @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> I just got back from NAMM and got a thorough demo of LASS. I think, at least among those of us who make our living with these things, he hit a home run.
> 
> ......<snip>......
> 
> ...


[/quote]



This sounds really amazing! Andrew, assuming that we aren't going to suddenly be surprised by something along the lines of:

"btw, the first edition only has samples from the "g" string for these instruments. We will get the other three strings of each instrument sampled in 2010, 2011, and 2012, each for another $1000-$1500..." :shock: 

...assuming that this isn't the case, it really does sound like you are about to hit this one out of the park...and I don't even like baseball. o-[][]-o 

Looking forward (as cliche as it is so say this at this point in this thread) to hearing more demos.

Much respetto,
O


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 11, 2009)

Andrew,
Very interesting about the ART script. Looking forward to more demos and info. Good luck!!

Mahlon


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 12, 2009)

Can anyone tell me when this quarter ends?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 12, 2009)

Last day of June...


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 16, 2009)

How about an early pre paid program?
I pre paid for a couple of pieces of hardware because I knew what I would be getting.
For doing this I saved 1800 USD.
I don't expect to have that size of a discount, but I already know you are a professional looking for features lacking in other libraries.
The fact velocity and ModWheel won't interfere with my multitudes of footswitches I currently use, and the sound is excellent, is reason enough to buy it.

How about a pm and a price.
I promise you won't hear me whining about when or where. I just started recieving my other pre pays and that was a year ago when I sent my money.
Christmas would be nice though...... :lol: 

I like doing things this way as I enjoy having something show up instead of checking in quacking around on a forum.

Sincerly, 

JAV


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 16, 2009)

How about an early pre paid program?
I pre paid for a couple of pieces of hardware because I knew what I would be getting.
For doing this I saved 1800 USD.
I don't expect to have that size of a discount, but I already know you are a professional looking for features lacking in other libraries.
The fact velocity and ModWheel won't interfere with my multitudes of footswitches I currently use, and the sound is excellent, is reason enough to buy it.

How about a pm and a price.
I promise you won't hear me whining about when or where. I just started recieving my other pre pays and that was a year ago when I sent my money.
Christmas would be nice though...... :lol: 

I like doing things this way as I enjoy having something show up instead of checking in quacking around on a forum.
Consider it R & D money..

Sincerly, 

JAV


----------



## Thonex (Apr 16, 2009)

chimuelo @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> How about an early pre paid program?



Hey Jav,

I have to say I truly appreciate your kind offer. I had similar offers privately and through emails, but as much as I'd like to entertain the idea, I think it wouldn't be right on a variety of levels. First, until the DVDs are pressed, there is no product, and god forbid people send me $$ and I get sick, get hit by a meteoroid etc... 

The best solution if you are busy and don't want to keep track of LASS is to send an email to andrew (at) lascoringstrings (dot) com and ask to be put on the list. I'll send you an email whenever there are substantial developments and when it will be ready for purchase.

Thanks again Jav.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 16, 2009)

Andrew, 

My wife came and swatted that bug on my screen very hard!







:twisted:

Still searching for dead pixels.... >8o


----------



## autopilot (Apr 17, 2009)

I also hate the bug!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 17, 2009)

synergy543 @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Andrew,
> 
> My wife came and swatted that bug on my screen very hard!
> 
> ...



Bug or not... Her swapping your screens seems to be something you might want to sort out :D

In regards to the pricing of LASS. Andrew has stated he wants to get it as low as is reasonable. My own musing on pricing is that if at all possible I would try avoid charging more that SISS ($999). While I'm sure LASS is the better of the two I seem to recall the prices of SISS being much debated - even when it was (is?) top of the line.


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 17, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> Bug or not... Her swapping your screens seems to be something you might want to sort out :D


Autopilot and Christian, I don't hate that bug nor my wife...

See, if I find a dead pixel, its my ticket to getting a 30 inch screen! (or LASS) :lol: 

Thonex, can you maybe make that bug a little bigger?


----------



## IvanP (Apr 17, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> In regards to the pricing of LASS. Andrew has stated he wants to get it as low as is reasonable. My own musing on pricing is that if at all possible I would try avoid charging more that SISS ($999). While I'm sure LASS is the better of the two I seem to recall the prices of SISS being much debated - even when it was (is?) top of the line.



+1


----------



## rJames (May 1, 2009)

Andrew, any more on the release date?


----------



## Angel (May 1, 2009)

I'm sure, he will inform us


----------



## Thonex (May 1, 2009)

rJames @ Fri May 01 said:


> Andrew, any more on the release date?



Hi Ron,

Yeah... so far so good.... we're still on schedule to release this quarter.. which technically ends the last day of June :lol: 

Some good news though... I'm including a full compliment of Violins II patches (I believe that's over 40 patches) and some other niceties that haven't been discussed yet.

Barring any major problems, we should keep on schedule. 

More demos will be up upon release.

Thanks for hanging in there... this will be exciting especially because K3.5 is showing awesome numbers... and so far... LASS is having zero script conflicts with K3.5 (always a major worry when all your patches are heavily scripted).

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 1, 2009)

> I'm including a full compliment of Violins II patches



What exactly does that mean?


----------



## Hannesdm (May 1, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Fri May 01 said:


> > I'm including a full compliment of Violins II patches
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does that mean?



I guess he means there will be patches now for Violin I and II (like SISS) instead of patches for the violins as 1 group. (like VSL)
Which is great btw! 8) Thanks Andrew!


----------



## Thonex (May 1, 2009)

Hannesdm @ Fri May 01 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Fri May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm including a full compliment of Violins II patches
> ...



Yes... this is correct. It was/is a large amount of work... but in the end it's well worth it... and one can think more like a real arranger without worrying "wait... am I going to get phasing because I'm using the exact same patch on a Vlns II part???"

They are panned more towards the center of left (traditional seating) and have all the functionality of the Vlns I section... with the bonus of not impacting RAM 8) 

Andrew K


----------



## _taylor (May 1, 2009)

Thonex @ Fri Feb 20 said:


> *Here is a teaser:*
> 
> *She Was a Fair Lass * (by Colin O’Malley)
> 
> ...





Sounding wonderful! Looking forward to your release!


----------



## Niah (May 1, 2009)

So Andrew LASS is going to be released in kontakt player 3 right?

what version is going to be then?

I'm confused because kontakt 2 player has now gone to version 2.2.5, but what version is this kontakt 3 player going to be? 3.5? lower?


----------



## Stevie (May 1, 2009)

Hey Thonex,

btw, got my PM(s)? *hint hint*


----------



## Thonex (May 1, 2009)

Niah @ Fri May 01 said:


> So Andrew LASS is going to be released in kontakt player 3 right?
> 
> what version is going to be then?
> 
> I'm confused because kontakt 2 player has now gone to version 2.2.5, but what version is this kontakt 3 player going to be? 3.5? lower?



It will be released on the most stable Kontakt Player version available when we do the finalization for Kontakt Player... this has yet to be determined... things change daily. 

But as a courtesy to Legacy Kontakt K2.2.3+ users (those who have a bunch of Kontakt farms and don't want to update because everything's working -- although with 3.5 this may be a moot point) there will be a Kontakt 2.2 folder that you can use if you have Kontakt K.2.3 or above.

Andrew K


----------



## IvanP (May 1, 2009)

Thonex @ Fri May 01 said:


> But as a courtesy to Legacy Kontakt K2.2.3+ users (those who have a bunch of Kontakt farms and don't want to update because everything's working -- although with 3.5 this may be a moot point) there will be a Kontakt 2.2 folder that you can use if you have Kontakt K.2.3 or above.
> 
> Andrew K



+1 Thks!

Buying your library AND an upgrade to K3.5 could be a killer for me...it would be incredible if it worked the same with K2


----------



## sarobin (May 3, 2009)

That's fantastic news about the 2nd violin patches - VERY happy now


----------



## Pedro Camacho (May 3, 2009)

Please just release the bloody library :mrgreen: 
Also please warn in advance the price you are aiming for.

If it is around the 1000's I will definitely buy it.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 3, 2009)

Just picked up K3.02 and LOVE IT.

I was one of those unfortunate few on the 2.2.5 KP2 updates (Sam). I sticking with K3.02 for now (jump to K3.5 when not so busy).

Kontakt (had since 1) continues to be one of my most stable pieces of software. Love it.


Rob


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 3, 2009)

Hey Rob, FWIW, I've been busy too, but using 3.5 has been painless. Give it a go!


----------



## Waywyn (May 3, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun May 03 said:


> Hey Rob, FWIW, I've been busy too, but using 3.5 has been painless. Give it a go!



+1!


----------



## Audun Jemtland (May 3, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Sun May 03 said:


> Please just release the bloody library :mrgreen:
> Also please warn in advance the price you are aiming for.
> 
> If it is around the 1000's I will definitely buy it.


Better to release it when 100% satisfied and ready.Maybe even push the schedule a bit further away? :D 
It's fun to see how many people wanting this library...the anticipation is tremendous


----------



## chimuelo (May 4, 2009)

I think Brotha' Man Thonex is smart enough to do this right the first time...
Do not cave in to the cacklers who have deadlines to meet, etc...... =o 
Being a film composer I am sure Thonex wants to be writing music instead of staring at an LCD screen and fending off hundreds of cackling Hens wondering why this and that doesn't work, etc.

I just recieved my 1U DSP soundcard that was supposed to be available after NAMM.
They needed 11 more weeks to re do the assembly and drivers.
It works flawlessley no matter what app. or O.S. I throw at it, so I can only say it's worth the wait to have something w/ zero bugs.

Nothing is more infuriating than buggy software which is just the beginning of a long and painfully insulting experience where cross application finger pointing never ends.
Funny how we use to demand perfection when making a purchase....
Now we can only hope the developer does his homework..

For something as useful as LASS, I can wait till the Cows come home


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 4, 2009)

chimuelo @ Mon May 04 said:


> I think Brotha' Man Thonex is smart enough to do this right the first time...
> Do not cave in to the cacklers who have deadlines to meet, etc...... =o
> Being a film composer I am sure Thonex wants to be writing music instead of staring at an LCD screen and fending off hundreds of cackling Hens wondering why this and that doesn't work, etc.
> 
> ...



You are a wise man, and in the minority.


----------



## Thonex (May 4, 2009)

chimuelo @ Mon May 04 said:


> I think Brotha' Man Thonex is smart enough to do this right the first time...
> Do not cave in to the cacklers who have deadlines to meet, etc...... =o
> Being a film composer I am sure Thonex wants to be writing music instead of staring at an LCD screen and fending off hundreds of cackling Hens wondering why this and that doesn't work, etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks man... I really appreciate it. I *am* trying to make it "right" the first time out of the gates... and since there are basically 5 libraries (solo, divisi 1, divisi2, divisi 3, full mix).. it's a little daunting. Actually, all the scripts are working seemingly flawlessly... which is a little scary because it makes me wonder if I missed something :lol: 

Also, since LASS is built around the Kontakt engine which is constantly evolving, I have had to attend to those matters. 

And finally... "_so I can only say it's worth the wait to have something w/ zero bugs_.".. there ain't no such thing... although that's what I'd like to see. LOL

Thanks for the support.


Andrew K


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 4, 2009)

hm, Actualy..its quite an achievement, getting the collective praise and stamp of approval from the entire sample community months before anyone actaualy can buy it...thats pretty impressive.

usualy its the opposite...perhaps you should give the DVZ people some tips on how to interact online and promote you product?


----------



## choc0thrax (May 4, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Mon May 04 said:


> perhaps you should give the DVZ people some tips on how to interact online and promote you product?



And while he's at it tell them how to make a good library in the first place.


My only complaint here is that there will be no demos until product launch, that suxx0rz.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (May 4, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Mon May 04 said:


> hm, Actualy..its quite an achievement, getting the collective praise and stamp of approval from the entire sample community months before anyone actaualy can buy it...thats pretty impressive.



I agree with you!

I think the main secret is that Andrew always keeps his friendly and very "close" relation with everyone around him.

Usually a busy person or with a sudden fame tends to be snob and disregard other people.

In the very few and very short conversations I had with Andrew, I could see he was always very open with everything, friendly and tended to justify things with no one forcing him to justify.

I identify myself with him in this matter too, at I think it is a sign of honesty and modesty.

On top of this LASS seems to be very good indeed so...


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 4, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Mon May 04 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Mon May 04 said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps you should give the DVZ people some tips on how to interact online and promote you product?
> ...




oh yeah what a great idea, im sure they didnt think about that.
...why settle for anything less than mediocrity? :roll:

Concerning LASS, i have seen it being spoken of as "THE amazing LASS" lol, altho i have no reason to think otherwise, i also have very little reason say it is.?
You know, im sure its great and im gonna buy it, but not unconditionally.
But it seems there was something "right" about LASS all along, whatever that will turn out to be.


----------



## Niah (May 4, 2009)

The opportunity to make something like LASS has been here for quite some time now, and it has been on the mind of many people im sure (at least it was on mine) but Thonex was the only one to have the guts to follow through.

Right at this moment LASS is in a class of its own on every level and it's meeting the needs of many composers who have long awaited for something like this to come.

One cannot expect nothing but full praise from this community.

Of course I'm sure that there a bunch of people who don't like LASS out there or who will after the release but VI has been known for having only users with fine taste so...  

...or maybe they are just to afraid to speak :twisted:


----------



## dannthr (May 4, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Mon May 04 said:


> I identify myself with him in this matter too, at I think it is a sign of honesty and modesty.



Hah, no shortage of modesty there, I tell you. :roll:


----------



## Niah (May 4, 2009)

dannthr @ Mon May 04 said:


> Pedro Camacho @ Mon May 04 said:
> 
> 
> > I identify myself with him in this matter too, at I think it is a sign of honesty and modesty.
> ...



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Pedro Camacho (May 4, 2009)

[quote:e57129237e="Niah @ Mon Mòø˜   Ÿ]œø˜   Ÿ]ø˜   Ÿ]žø˜   Ÿ]Ÿø˜   Ÿ] ø˜   Ÿ]¡ø˜   Ÿ]¢ø˜   Ÿ]£ø˜   Ÿ]¤ø˜   Ÿ]¥ø˜   Ÿ]¦ø˜   Ÿ]§ø˜   Ÿ]¨ø˜   Ÿ]©ø˜   Ÿ]ªø˜   Ÿ]«ø˜   Ÿ]¬ø˜   Ÿ]­ø˜   Ÿ]®ø˜   Ÿ]¯ø˜   Ÿ]°ø˜   Ÿ]±ø˜   Ÿ]²ø˜   Ÿ]³ø˜   Ÿ]´ø˜   Ÿ]µø˜   Ÿ]¶ø˜   Ÿ]·ø˜   Ÿ]¸ø˜   Ÿ]¹ø˜   Ÿ]ºø˜   Ÿ]»ø˜   Ÿ]¼ø˜   Ÿ]½ø˜   Ÿ]¾ø˜   Ÿ]¿ø˜   Ÿ]Àø˜   Ÿ]Áø˜   Ÿ]Âø˜   Ÿ]Ãø˜   Ÿ]Äø˜   Ÿ]Åø˜   Ÿ]Æø˜   Ÿ]Çø˜   Ÿ]Èø˜   Ÿ]Éø˜   Ÿ]Êø˜   Ÿ]Ëø˜   Ÿ]Ìø˜   Ÿ]Íø˜   Ÿ]Îø˜   Ÿ]Ïø˜   Ÿ]Ðø˜   Ÿ]Ñø˜   Ÿ]Òø˜   Ÿ]Óø˜   Ÿ]Ô


----------



## Ashermusic (May 4, 2009)

Niah @ Mon May 04 said:


> The opportunity to make something like LASS has been here for quite some time now, and it has been on the mind of many people im sure (at least it was on mine) but Thonex was the only one to have the guts to follow through.
> 
> Right at this moment LASS is in a class of its own on every level and it's meeting the needs of many composers who have long awaited for something like this to come.
> 
> ...



I too suspect it will be great, but by definition an unreleased product can neither be "in a class of its own on every level " or "meeting the needs of many composers who have long awaited for something like this to come."

All it can be is really impressive to a handful of beta testers.


----------



## dannthr (May 4, 2009)

I think our expectations are so HIGH that Andrew has no choice but to release the HOLY GRAIL of strings or die by the torch and pitchfork.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (May 4, 2009)

dannthr @ Mon May 04 said:


> I think our expectations are so HIGH that Andrew has no choice but to release the HOLY GRAIL of strings or die by the torch and pitchfork.



Hehe, yes...no one expects the Spanish inquisition...especially not on these forums. 

Still, considering who is developing it, the info released and the sound of the first teaser...I'm pretty convinced this will be a killer stringlib. In other words, I'm expecting my pitchfork to remain in the shed. 

Also, I agree with those saying that Andrew should take his time and release when *he himself* feels it's finished. Whenever it's released, I'm sure it will prove to have been well worth the wait.

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## RiffWraith (May 7, 2009)

dannthr @ Tue May 05 said:


> I think our expectations are so HIGH that Andrew has no choice but to release the HOLY GRAIL of strings or die by the torch and pitchfork.



Personally speaking, the hung drawn and quartered method is much more pleasant.


----------



## Thonex (May 7, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Thu May 07 said:


> dannthr @ Tue May 05 said:
> 
> 
> > I think our expectations are so HIGH that Andrew has no choice but to release the HOLY GRAIL of strings or die by the torch and pitchfork.
> ...



I can *feel* the llooooovveeee. :lol:


----------



## FireGS (Jun 2, 2009)

*cricket.... cricket*


Any news? o.o...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 2, 2009)

zvenx @ 2/6/2009 said:


> did we ever settle on a price?



Drew, I'm going to go with... $ 1,401 !


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 2, 2009)

Excellent update Andrew. Sounds like the price went justifiably UP. Thanks for taking a working composer's point of view on this. Not even hearing the actual tone and sound - I get excited just about the workflow benefits.

A no brainer purchase - sight unseen. :wink: 


Rob


(of course making that kind of statement is easy as we have heard some wonderful 'sneak peek' demos.)


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow! The programming sound incredible. And it sounds like you're pushing the envelop from that perspective. And it's a good thing! And i hope it will inspire others! Now i really want it! Wont be possible financial for i long time I'm afraid. :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :oops: 

And of course it sounds like one of the best string lib on the market already.

keep going Andrew.

P.S. Wat does "sight unseen" means? :?


----------



## rJames (Jun 2, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> Oh... and LASS will include both 24 bit and 16 bit sample pools. *It will automatically install both.* If you don't want one, you can just delete the sample pool you won't want. But try both to start with... see if you hear benefits or if you want to put less strain on the HD, use the 16 bit version. It's your choice. I'm doing this at no extra cost to you because there's about a 60/40 split on who wants 24 vs 16... so... with those numbers... I figure offer both.
> 
> 
> Andrew K



Consider this. Once you install software on a drive and then erase it, you don't have a pristine drive that will load other samples as well. I have always tried to put samples on a drive that is pristine so that none of the samples are broken up.

Always load samples on a pristine drive. (if possible) Fragmented discs are not as good for samples.

I for one will only load 24 bit. I would rather not have to erase a set.

I think it is a minimal effect as long as you have not written, erased, written erased etc too many times.

BTW How does round robin of stacs, marcs etc sound. I haven't paid enough attention to the demos.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2009)

rJames @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> BTW How does round robin of stacs, marcs etc sound. I haven't paid enough attention to the demos.
> 
> Looking forward to this.



I think the round robin/random patches of the short articulations are going to be a big highlight of LASS. Especially when used in conjunction with the A.R.T script (Auto Rhythm Tool). 

You can achieve staccatos and spiccatos so fast (1/16 notes at 160 bpm on the cellos for example) they sound like measured tremolos. The players really nailed these.

I think you heard what they can do at NAMM no? (well through the NAMM noise LOL)

Cheers,

AK


----------



## dannthr (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree, I would suggest an installer that allows us to choos one the other or both.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 2, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> Wow! The programming sound incredible. And it sounds like you're pushing the envelop from that perspective. And it's a good thing! And i hope it will inspire others! Now i really want it! Wont be possible financial for i long time I'm afraid. :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :oops:
> 
> And of course it sounds like one of the best string lib on the market already.
> 
> ...





sight unseen
without seeing or examining something first "He purchased the Longfellow manuscript sight unseen from a collector in Houston."


(i.e. - I'll buy this string library NOW with the very little demo work I have heard to date..... :D )


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 2, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Tue Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! The programming sound incredible. And it sounds like you're pushing the envelop from that perspective. And it's a good thing! And i hope it will inspire others! Now i really want it! Wont be possible financial for i long time I'm afraid. :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :oops:
> ...



Ah! Thanks for clarifying. 

Yea, that one is going to be a no brainer. 8)


----------



## Angel (Jun 2, 2009)

Woohoo... and you tell us you are not good at marketing, Thonex?!


----------



## paoling (Jun 3, 2009)

+1 for the questions about the price.. Maybe not in detail, but in what price range will LASS be? I have a credit card with 1600 euros, that I can't have back. I just need to know if I can buy some other thing in the meantime to reduce my waiting for LASS


----------



## Hannesdm (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks fantastic! It will be one long month waiting... :( 

How will we be able to choose between all those patches? Will there be some explanation in the manual?
For example with SISS, I'm always having a hard time picking the right patch.
But maybe it's just me.. :wink:


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Jun 3, 2009)

Just when you think this lib can't possibly get any cooler, Andrew reveals even more new features.

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## Justus (Jun 3, 2009)

Oooh, ensemble patches, great news!

Andrew,

how long do the legato patches sustain?
VSL's legato patches just drive me crazy becaue they end too early.

best,
Justus


----------



## bryla (Jun 3, 2009)

Are the vlnII seperately recorded or the same recordings as vlnI?


----------



## Thonex (Jun 3, 2009)

paoling @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> +1 for the questions about the price.. Maybe not in detail, but in what price range will LASS be? I have a credit card with 1600 euros, that I can't have back. I just need to know if I can buy some other thing in the meantime to reduce my waiting for LASS



:D 

Well, I've said all along it would be less than $1500.... and until the DVDs are pressed and ready to be shipped, I cannot give a exact price... *BUT*, I think most people will be pleasantly surprised when I reveal the MSRP price, and even more so when they hear the introductory price. :D 



Hannesdm @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> How will we be able to choose between all those patches? Will there be some explanation in the manual?
> For example with SISS, I'm always having a hard time picking the right patch.
> But maybe it's just me.. :wink:



It will be in the PDF. But basically, there will be 2 folder options in the player, (24 and 16 bit) from there you'll have a nice clean hierarchy of all the sections and their patches. For those using the Kontakt Sampler, they'll be in their own 16 or 24 bit patche folders.... with the same clean hierarchy.



Justus @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> how long do the legato patches sustain?
> VSL's legato patches just drive me crazy becaue they end too early.



they are looped... so they never end.... until you release the note.. at which point there is a release sample (if you leave the patch's RT Button 'on').



bryla @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> Are the vlnII seperately recorded or the same recordings as vlnI?



No, they are derived from the Vln I sections, but a lot of careful programming and stereo panning resulted in a Vln II section (panned to Vlns II perspective) that plays great with the Vlns I avoiding phasing. They really blend quite wonderfully.

Vlns II have all the divisi components -- in fact the vlns II have every patch the Vlns I have -- minus harmonics.


Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Polarity (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update.
It sounds very interesting the work done.... 

all the best.
AP


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 3, 2009)

Andrew - quick question you may have answered earlier somewhere. :oops: Planning out my HD/slave real estate. Can we install this library across multiple PC's (Daw, Farm units)? If so - how many?

Thanks for the reply.


Rob


----------



## ComposerDude (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations Thonex!! Looking forward to these.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jun 3, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> Andrew - quick question you may have answered earlier somewhere. :oops: Planning out my HD/slave real estate. Can we install this library across multiple PC's (Daw, Farm units)? If so - how many?
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...



Well if it's Kontakt player, and i think that's what it is, you are allowed to install on 2 PC. But nobody is gonna stop you from installing it on 3+, it's just that it wont be legal technically... But who's gonna know right? And let's face it, this is more about preventing folks from installing it on their friends pcs than it is about stopping you from multiple install IMO .


----------



## Thonex (Jun 3, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> Andrew - quick question you may have answered earlier somewhere. :oops: Planning out my HD/slave real estate. Can we install this library across multiple PC's (Daw, Farm units)? If so - how many?
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...



Yes.. I believe it comes with 2 installs.. so 2 computers. If you need to load it on more than 2 computers, there might be some other options. As an NI customer (speaking for myself), NI have been pretty accommodating with extenuating circumstances... but that's something that I should probably double check (the extenuating circumstance part).

AK


----------



## musicpete (Jun 3, 2009)

That's great news, you are really good at this "creating marketing hype" thingie (to avoid misunderstandings: This was supposed to be a genuine compliment)! I am looking forward to hearing the demos, even though I may not be able to afford the library as a hobbyist.

To offer another view on the price point speculations I'd like to quote our own trusted Jack Weaver:



Jack Weaver @ 28.5.2009 said:


> Clearly my dear Thonex,
> The price you charge for LASS should be equal in USD to the number of VI Control postings an individual has!


 >8o :lol: Well, I'll be off now to not write anything for an extended amount of time. /\~O


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 4, 2009)

Great infos, Andrew!

Can`t wait for it.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 4, 2009)

musicpete @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> That's great news, you are really good at this "creating marketing hype" thingie (to avoid misunderstandings: This was supposed to be a genuine compliment)! I am looking forward to hearing the demos, even though I may not be able to afford the library as a hobbyist.
> 
> To offer another view on the price point speculations I'd like to quote our own trusted Jack Weaver:
> 
> ...



I can easily see where people might think this is hype but having been involved on this since the beginning this is really Thonex's belief and knowledge in what he is doing.


----------



## Angel (Jun 4, 2009)

and the crazy thing is, we ALL believe in what he is saying


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 4, 2009)

My comment on the price of LASS occurred when I noticed that when facetiously saying that LASS should be $500 that coincidently my number of postings had reached 499. 

So adding the remark that the price should equal the number of postings was a 'cute' and timely comment - and it was my 500th. 

However, if the price did equal the number of postings then I think it would still be fair for Craig Sharmat.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 4, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> My comment on the price of LASS occurred when I noticed that when facetiously saying that LASS should be $500 that coincidently my number of postings had reached 499.
> 
> So adding the remark that the price should equal the number of postings was a 'cute' and timely comment - and it was my 500th.
> 
> However, if the price did equal the number of postings then I think it would still be fair for Craig Sharmat.




Dr. Weaver,


Given that logic - my 'price' might be scary close. :D


----------



## ComposerDude (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm signing up for a new alias with postcount 1. /\~O


----------



## dogforester (Jun 4, 2009)

So on the current logic, everyone outside V.I CONTROL will be getting it free. :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Justus (Jun 4, 2009)

So, that's the reason why Thonex is waiting so long before releasing the lib


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jun 4, 2009)

*Can I install it on a beach?
*Can it fly?
*Can I have a pony?
:lol:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 4, 2009)

audun jemtland @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> *Can I install it on a beach?
> *Can it fly?
> *Can I have a pony?
> :lol:




Funny Audun - but that just cost you a US dollar (or its equivalent). Oh crap - it just cost me one too. :|


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jun 4, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> audun jemtland @ Thu Jun 04 said:
> 
> 
> > *Can I install it on a beach?
> ...


hehehe, throw in a pack of sigarettes and I'll give whatever he want's for it
(I don't smoke) haha


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd say the price should be reduced by 10$/Eur for each mention of "LASS" by a person on the forums. Deducted from the projected price. Now that's gonna hyperhype it! :D


----------



## Angel (Jun 4, 2009)

A-LASS, MY LOOOOVE, YOU DOOO ME RIGHT


----------



## tripit (Jun 5, 2009)

Great news Andrew. I'm already standing in line.


----------



## scottbuckley (Jun 10, 2009)

Go you Aussie Dollar... go you good thing!

Definately on my wish-list for this year .

-s


----------



## dannthr (Jun 10, 2009)

OH MY GOD IS IT RELEASED YET?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## gsilbers (Jun 10, 2009)

so any idea of how long does it take NI to make dup's and start selling them?


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey Andrew - better hurry it up! >8o 

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... stcount=26


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 10, 2009)

So...everybody's a-huffin' and a-puffin' to the finish line. Cool. 

Bottom line: your pocket book.

Don't forget the Gearslutz motto:
If you can't decide between two pieces of gear - get 'em both. 

Oh yeah their other motto...no whiners allowed.

.


----------



## MacQ (Jun 10, 2009)

If ever anyone wondered about the commercial merits of a new string library, they need look no further than this thread. Haha ... so many people salivating for what at this point is mostly an unheard product. 

My biggest concern would be that EW/QL will do a Hollywood Strings section (as they've already announced) which will do about 90% of what LASS does, and will cost about a third. That could really be a killer for Andrew, especially since he probably doesn't have the marketing muscle and retail channels necessary to establish industry dominance with this release. 

Though, as mentioned, I'm sure we'll all buy both, regardless. Now, let's hear some demos!! =o 

~Stu


----------



## Thonex (Jun 10, 2009)

MacQ @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> If ever anyone wondered about the commercial merits of a new string library, they need look no further than this thread. Haha ... so many people salivating for what at this point is mostly an unheard product.
> 
> My biggest concern would be that EW/QL will do a Hollywood Strings section (as they've already announced) which will do about 90% of what LASS does, and will cost about a third. That could really be a killer for Andrew, especially since he probably doesn't have the marketing muscle and retail channels necessary to establish industry dominance with this release.
> 
> ...



I think the EW library is just starting development... so it may be a while. Let's see what they announce.

Andrew K


----------



## Pietro (Jun 10, 2009)

MacQ @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> My biggest concern would be that EW/QL will do a Hollywood Strings section (as they've already announced) which will do about 90% of what LASS does, and will cost about a third. That could really be a killer for Andrew, especially since he probably doesn't have the marketing muscle and retail channels necessary to establish industry dominance with this release.



There's no info on what the new EW String library will do or what will it cost.

I like the sound of LASS. I don't quite like the sound of EW Studio - for me it sounds closed like a can. Of course, the new library doesn't have to sound like that. It's too early to say, but the place of recording just worries me a bit.

In the meantime, we are still waiting for LASS which just sounds sexy :D.

- Piotr


----------



## dannthr (Jun 10, 2009)

You don't like Cello Studios?


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah, 
i thought EW hasnt recorded orchestral stuff in the new studio (cello)


----------



## Pietro (Jun 11, 2009)

dannthr @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> You don't like Cello Studios?



Maybe it's the studio, maybe it's the engeneering. Something that doesn't work well in SD2 in my opinion. The ambience sounds very strange. Maybe it will work better for strings. Silk sounds ok (still has something disturbing though).

And I believe Doug said, the new string library will be recorded there. Studio 1. Definitively, not in a concert hall.

- Piotr


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 11, 2009)

I recorded scores at Cello when It was Ocean Way. It was a great sounding studio.I am not an EW fanboy, I don't use the orchestra, but I think Silk and SD2 sound great.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 11, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> I think the EW library is just starting development... so it may be a while. Let's see what they announce.
> 
> Andrew K



For me, to choose a PLAY Library over a Kontakt Library it would have to be twice as good and perform twice as better than the Kontakt Library.

No offense, but PLAY can't match the flexibility and stability of Kontakt.

If EW releases these strings on Kontakt I am 100% sure I will buy it (together with LASS), because I can use them to create a better Kontakt Template.


Also LASS simply has no competitor so far in terms of sound quality.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 11, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> Thonex @ Wed Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Also LASS simply has no competitor so far in terms of sound quality.



How you can make that statement about a product you do not own, based purely on demos, is beyond me.

I am not saying it will not prove to be so, but based solely on what I heard at NAMM, which was a horrible listening environment, I would not go that far.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 11, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> If EW releases these strings on Kontakt



Not sure what people don't get. There is no "if". EW will never again release ANY lib with Kontakt. There is no "well, maybe", or "we'll think about it" - it is NOT going to happen. Put it rest already.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 11, 2009)

Thonex will do well. His library will be very good. It’s on Kontakt and Kontakt is popular.

He will have competition. He is already the competition for every string library that came before him. He knew from the start there would be others. He built it to be competitive. 

As a purchaser and user of sample libraries I think it’s great that the technology marches on. Think how much better it’ll be in 20 years. 

.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 11, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> As a purchaser and user of sample libraries I think it’s great that the technology marches on. Think how much better it’ll be in 20 years.
> 
> .



20 years... wow.. I can't even begin to imagine. 

It's hard to even imagine how fast computers will by then.. and how small they will be. Will we be able to put our whole studio into a device the size of an iPhone by then? Of course we'd still need keyboards and such.

Regardless of how good the technology is, I don't think real players (good players) will ever be replaced. At least I hope not. 

Cheers,

AK


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 11, 2009)

Every library has it strong and weak points. No library can do everything to everyones satisfaction. LASS will give the people who purchase it many new tools and a sound quality that is "different" than what has come before. To many it will be preferable for most instances and for others, depending on usage it may not be. I am sure the good people at VSL,EW, Sonivox etc with their world class studios and engineers feel the sound quality of their libraries are pretty damn good. LASS is simply a different approach as all libraries which have come before have been. There will certainly be a different sonic palette and usage approach with LASS that was not available before.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 11, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> Every library has it strong and weak points. No library can do everything to everyones satisfaction. LASS will give the people who purchase it many new tools and a sound quality that is "different" than what has come before. To many it will be preferable for most instances and for others, depending on usage it may not be. I am sure the good people at VSL,EW, Sonivox etc with their world class studios and engineers feel the sound quality of their libraries are pretty damn good. LASS is simply a different approach as all libraries which have come before have been. There will certainly be a different sonic palette and usage approach with LASS that was not available before.



Now THAT is a reasonable statement.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 11, 2009)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> Regardless of how good the technology is, I don't think real players (good players) will ever be replaced. At least I hope not.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> AK



+1.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 11, 2009)

gsilbers @ Wed Jun 10 said:


> yeah,
> i thought EW hasnt recorded orchestral stuff in the new studio (cello)



so i guess i am correct? EW recorded their EWQL orchestra else where before buying cello studio then?

the sound of the studio can be founf on newer libs like SD2, gypsy and silk. bt not choir or orchestra.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 11, 2009)

Couldn't agree more. Used a live fiddle 2 days ago - made EVERYTHING ELSE (samples) sound better. :D 


--All about time and money (if we had an abundance of both on projects) - I'd probably just use Roland juno to mock it up and let the live players take to 14 levels higher in final product. :wink: 


OK - maybe I'd still fuss with the Juno programming. :oops: 



--Hey Andrew - NI doing it for you? They (and dups) still look on target for late June early july?


----------



## tripit (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll take Kontakt any day over Play - there is no comparing the two. Working with Play is frustratingly slow due to it's clumsy layout and lack of control. 

Cello is a great sounding studio - for a lot of things. Although strings is not necessarily on the top of that list. 

I don't think Andrew has too much to worry about. It will be a long while before we see anything from EW, and even then.....


----------



## Thonex (Jun 11, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> Couldn't agree more. Used a live fiddle 2 days ago - made EVERYTHING ELSE (samples) sound better. :D
> 
> 
> --All about time and money (if we had an abundance of both on projects) - I'd probably just use Roland juno to mock it up and let the live players take to 14 levels higher in final product. :wink:
> ...



Dups will be made in the US. 5 dual layer DVDs per set. On target? So far so good... but that's not to say it's not harrowing :lol: 

Cheers,

AK


----------



## Niah (Jun 11, 2009)

Thonex,

I am hearing good things from the beta testers about the solo strings in LASS and I am getting dead curious about them, as I have been so desperately waiting for good solo strings to arrive on the market.

Will there be demos using only the solo strings or demos with them more exposed or naked so we can evaluate them more precisely?

I know that they are "first chair" and not "soloist" but that's more what I am looking for anyway, still if you are not planning on making demos that showcase lass's solo strings, please consider making them. :mrgreen: 

thanks

o/~


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 11, 2009)

gsilbers @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> so i guess i am correct? EW recorded their EWQL orchestra else where before buying cello studio then?



Yes.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 11, 2009)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Thu Jun 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't agree more. Used a live fiddle 2 days ago - made EVERYTHING ELSE (samples) sound better. :D
> ...




Sounds good Andrew. This has to have felt like giving birth - breached and sidways :shock: - but your nearly there. :wink:


----------



## dannthr (Jun 11, 2009)

In 20 years computers will be programming us!


----------



## Niah (Jun 11, 2009)

dannthr @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> In 20 years computers will be programming us!



not if john connor does anything about it !


----------



## JB78 (Jun 11, 2009)

Niah @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> dannthr @ Thu Jun 11 said:
> 
> 
> > In 20 years computers will be programming us!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## drasticmeasures (Jun 11, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> Sounds good Andrew. This has to have felt like giving birth - breached and sidways :shock: - but your nearly there. :wink:



And the baby is a pineapple. :shock: :D


----------



## tripit (Jun 11, 2009)

We don't need no stinkin computers to do programming, we have Andrew to do it!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 12, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> Thonex @ Wed Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the EW library is just starting development... so it may be a while. Let's see what they announce.
> ...



Agreed. I will not buy the EW library if it's for Play. So my eyes are focused on LASS although if EW's offering sounds amazing I will have to see if I can get play running stable ò
…   £¡à
…   £¡á
…   £¡â
…


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 13, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> LASS will be released as K3.5 Player. The ram and performance benefits are simply too great to not take advantage of... especially with a deep library like LASS. I think 3 of my beta testers have loaded the entire 24 bit version of LASS into one computer along with their other favorite libraries in K3.5. This was simply impossible just a few months ago.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



Looking forward to this release!
Question about Kontakt 3.5 -- are 3.5's performance RAM benefits applicable to Windows 64 bit (XP64, Vista/Windows 7)? Or just to mac?

Thanks,
Mahlon


----------



## Thonex (Jun 13, 2009)

Mahlon @ Sat Jun 13 said:


> Thonex @ Tue Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > LASS will be released as K3.5 Player. The ram and performance benefits are simply too great to not take advantage of... especially with a deep library like LASS. I think 3 of my beta testers have loaded the entire 24 bit version of LASS into one computer along with their other favorite libraries in K3.5. This was simply impossible just a few months ago.
> ...



That's a good question Mahlon. I know my Mac Beta testers are getting amazing amounts of RAM access with 3.5 and LASS. And I know one of my PC beta testers is also getting amazing amounts of RAM access on his PC. But I'm not sure if he's using Vista, XP32 with jBridge, Bidule or XP64.

Actually, I think he is using Bidule... I'll try to get him to maybe post his findings.

But in a word... yes... he's getting great numbers on a PC

The funny thing is... I think all my beta guys have newer systems than I do... but it's actually good that I'm developing/testing this myself on an older AMD Opteron 2.4 (and similar 4 year old CPUs) so that way I can be sure we don't need the latest/greatest to run LASS.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## dannthr (Jun 13, 2009)

Andrew, does this mean LASS will not be available to "legacy Kontakt 2.3" users as you had previously mentioned?


----------



## Thonex (Jun 13, 2009)

dannthr @ Sat Jun 13 said:


> Andrew, does this mean LASS will not be available to "legacy Kontakt 2.3" users as you had previously mentioned?



Hi Dannthr,

It will be available, but only by request. I would email you an NI encoded K2 NKI version that would be "Authorize-able" through NI's service center.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## tripit (Jun 13, 2009)

Simon Ravn @ Fri Jun 12 said:


> Pedro Camacho @ Thu Jun 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Thonex @ Wed Jun 10 said:
> ...



Same here. I really don't like the layout/function in Play. It's way too clunky as a multi - it's really designed as a single patch at a time type of app and is seriously lacking in critical feedback info and cc assignable control. And I waste more time with Play then any other app because of it.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Jun 13, 2009)

Mahlon - re: 64bit Windows Andrew asked me to chime in here - I'm running the whole of LASS (24bit version) on one slave machine - all patches (all separate divis+solos, + mix patches etc) - spread over 4 instances of K3.5 plugin in Bidule. I'm using instrument banks for some things to keep the channel count down.

I was originally using K3.5 standalone all 4 ports with great results but had spare ram left over (LASS used I think around 6gb) so moved to Bidule to give me more ports. I'm almost maxed out now with 7 x K3.5 vsti plugin instances in Bidule, 4 for LASS and 3 for other libraries. This is my strings machine aò–   £àÜ–   £àÝ–   £àÞ–   £àß–   £àà–   £àá–   £àâ–   £àã–   £àä–   £àå–   £àæ–   £àç–   £àè–   £àé–   £àê–   £àë–   £àì–   £àí–   £àî–   £àï–   £àð–   £àñ–   £àò–   £àó–   £àô–   £àõ–   £àö–   £à÷–   £àø–   £àù–   £àú–   £àû–   £àü–   £àý–   £àþ–   £àÿ–   £á –   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á	–   £á
–   £á–   £á–   £á –   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á–   £á –   £á!–   £á"–   £á#–   £á$–   £á%–   £á&–   £á'–   £á(–   £á)–   £á*–   £á+–   £á,–   £á-–   £á.–   £á/–   £á0–   £á1–   £á2–   £á3–   £á4–   £á5–   £á6–   £á7–   £á8–   £á9–   £á:–   £á;–   £á<–   £á=–   £á>–   £á?–   £á@–   £áA–   £áB–   £áC–   £áD–   £áE–   £áF–   £áG–   £áH–   £áI–   £áJ–   £áK              ò–   £áM–   £áN–   £áO–   £áP–   £áQ–   £áR–   £áS–   £áT–   £áU–   £áV–   £áW–   £áX–   £áY–   £áZ–   £á[–   £á\–   £á]–   £á^–   £á_–   £á`–   £áa–   £áb–   £ác–   £ád–   £áe–   £áf–   £ág–   £áh–   £ái–   £áj–   £ák–   £ál–   £ám–   £án–   £áo–   £áp–   £áq–   £ár–   £ás–   £át–   £áu–   £áv–   £áw–   £áx–   £áy–   £áz–   £á{–   £á|–   £á}–   £á~–   £á–   £á€–   £á–   £á‚–   £áƒ–   £á„–   £á…–   £á†–   £á‡–   £áˆ–   £á‰—   £áŠ—   £á‹—   £áŒ—   £á—   £áŽ—   £á—   £á—   £á‘—   £á’—   £á“—   £á”—   £á•—   £á–—   £á——   £á˜—   £á™—   £áš—   £á›—   £áœ—   £á—   £áž—   £áŸ—   £á —   £á¡—   £á¢—   £á£—   £á¤—   £á¥—   £á¦—   £á§—   £á¨—   £á©—   £áª—   £á«—   £á¬—   £á­—   £á®—   £á¯—   £á°—   £á±—   £á²—   £á³—   £á´—   £áµ—   £á¶—   £á·—   £á¸—   £á¹—   £áº—   £á»—   £á¼              ò—   £á¾—   £á¿—   £áÀ—   £áÁ—   £áÂ—   £áÃ—   £áÄ—   £áÅ—   £áÆ—   £áÇ—   £áÈ—   £áÉ—   £áÊ—   £áË—   £áÌ—   £áÍ—   £áÎ—   £áÏ—   £áÐ—   £áÑ—   £áÒ—   £áÓ—   £áÔ—   £áÕ—   £áÖ—   £á×—   £áØ—   £áÙ—   £áÚ—   £áÛ—   £áÜ—   £áÝ—   £áÞ—   £áß—   £áà—   £áá—   £áâ—   £áã˜   £áä˜   £áå˜   £áæ˜   £áç˜   £áè˜   £áé˜   £áê˜   £áë˜   £áì˜   £áí˜   £áî˜   £áï˜   £áð˜   £áñ˜   £áò˜   £áó˜   £áô˜   £áõ˜   £áö˜   £á÷˜   £áø˜


----------



## José Herring (Jun 13, 2009)

God I hope I can afford it when it comes out.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 13, 2009)

Ed:


> IAN HOW DOES IT SOUND



Dude said:

Iain:


> originally had VSL, EWXP, and 3 custom string libraries but to be honest since getting LASS there's not much I use from the other libraries - just the odd VSL octave run and some fx.



Guess it sounds OK, huh?


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks, Ian, for the very useful information. I'll have an XP64 slave to run LASS on, much like yours at 8 Gigs, so this is very welcome news indeed.

o-[][]-o 
Mahlon


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Andrew & Ian.
That news just saved me the cost of using 4 x 4GB DDR3 DIMM's.
I have financed the building of little cheap custom streamer boxes to go with my XITE-1 DSP rack. I have a powerful PC DAW 4U, but a friend built an AMD X4 streamer that is perfect for streaming.
I have never used AMD CPU's before but for 2 months this guy has been doing builds and has made some cheap fast/stable boxes.
They are 15" deep and 2U. I could fit 4 x of these in the back of my racks behind the 8U rack mounted LCD. They could use the 4GB DIMM's and get 16GB's, but the price of the 8GB builds is 985 USD.Plus with PC's it's wise to use 50-60% of the machines spec.s as this guarantees stability.
I will have one for LASS, and perhaps another for Horns and Reeds.
They come with the 36GB Raptor for OS + Apps, and a 500GB for content, 8GB's of DDR3, mATX, AMD X4 955 and the 64bit OS, all in a cute 2U 15" deep design.
I also have been using my ancient multi zone Kurzweil ribbon controller on a custom Erhu library I got from a Chinese developer. I can do bi-directional glides and has given me some ideas to use with LASS.

I so look forward to seeing an email from you w/ a PayPal/VISA link..... o=<


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 16, 2009)

Is there any new more precise release date?

Thanks,

-Pedro


----------



## Thonex (Jun 16, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Is there any new more precise release date?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Pedro



soon :mrgreen:


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 16, 2009)

Seems like it might be a good solution to put this library on an SSD. Should give you all the voices you'll ever need from one, quiet system 8)


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 16, 2009)

Simon Ravn @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Seems like it might be a good solution to put this library on an SSD. Should give you all the voices you'll ever need from one, quiet system 8)


Could be helpful, could be not. Expensive as hell for sure.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 16, 2009)

Simon Ravn @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Seems like it might be a good solution to put this library on an SSD. Should give you all the voices you'll ever need from one, quiet system 8)



What's the latest SSDs... last I heard they didn't have much better throughput than a good hard drive. Is that true?


----------



## JohnG (Jun 16, 2009)

I heard the same -- not much better. However, that's pure chat board.

For more of the same, here's one (of many) threads on Soundsonline regarding SSDs:

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hlight=ssd


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 16, 2009)

Throughput is not very important. However random access is, and here SSD's are 100 times faster. I know people who use SSD's with great success. I know I'll be getting one or two as soon as I need them


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 16, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Pedro Camacho @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any new more precise release date?
> ...



Please, really, do you have a number?

Btw, how much disk size will this library take? (I want to buy a SSD now for it).


----------



## Thonex (Jun 16, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Thonex @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Pedro Camacho @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> ...



Hi Pedro, 

I don't have an exact date. I'm waiting on a master test DVD install (I heard this is a critical step -- remember... I'm new at this LOL).. if all goes well... then it goes to replication. From there it's a 10 day turnaround. So... I'll probably miss the June 30th "self imposed" deadline... but I'm guessing by only a few days.

The Library is 40 gigs (24 gigs 24 bit, 16 gigs 16 bit). The Users Guide is done. I'm debating on whether I should post a link to it... heh.... some people *might* actually read the thing LOL. Personally, User Guides are my favorite bathroom-reading material :D 
 
Thanks for your interest and patience.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 16, 2009)

shiaaaaaaaa... 


a user guide would be AWSOME!!!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 16, 2009)

Post it!


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 16, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> 24 gigs 24 bit, 16 gigs 16 bit



OMG! Conspiracy!!! :mrgreen: 
Sorry, couldn't resist :D


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 16, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Personally, User Guides are my favorite bathroom-reading material :D
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew K



Eww, remind me not to touch your laptop.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 16, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Thonex @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, User Guides are my favorite bathroom-reading material :D
> ...



You always touch the top of my lap... why would anything change now? :mrgreen:


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you also review every copy before putting it into the packages?


----------



## Thonex (Jun 16, 2009)

PolarBear @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Do you also review every copy before putting it into the packages?



As in review every 5 dual layered DVD set before they get sent out? No. That would be a massive amount of work. The trick is to test the a short run of DVDs made from the glass master. Test those... if they work. then proceed with the full order of replication. I hope I answered what you're asking.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 16, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> User Guides are my favorite bathroom-reading material :D



SAME here!! Haha I read symphobia manual countless times just because I had nothing else to read in the bathroom haha


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 16, 2009)

Err Andrew, I meant the user guides... reviewing every of them would give you enough bathroom reading for the next 10 years I guess


----------



## artinro (Jun 16, 2009)

+1 for posting the manual. That would be great, Andrew.


----------



## sevaels (Jun 16, 2009)

+2

:D


----------



## Thonex (Jun 16, 2009)

artinro @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> +1 for posting the manual. That would be great, Andrew.



Ok... I'll try to post something later today. It will be a pre-release User's Guide.. it will be pretty much the same as the final except I'll remove some of the links that are not finalized yet (to avoid confusion) and I'll leave out a part that's a little surprise for later.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## artinro (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds great. Thank you, Andrew.


----------



## Pietro (Jun 16, 2009)

Um, did anyone ask about the price today :D?

I'm wondering, what's your plan on distributing this library to Europe? Best Service? Buying directly from US store would be a serious dealbreaker for me (well, 40% additional expenses - vat, duty and other surprises). Unless you could work something out for us .

- Piotr


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 16, 2009)

Great to hear an excerpt from the manual is at hand, thanks Andrew. Looking forward to more audio demos as well!


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 16, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> artinro @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > +1 for posting the manual. That would be great, Andrew.
> ...




just a suggestion but id add a disclaimer somewhere about its pre release form just in case. legal stuff. obvious stuff but its always there on software stuff...


----------



## dannthr (Jun 16, 2009)

OH MY GOD IS THIS GOING TO BE ON TRY-SOUND.COM?

If so, I'll have to reserve my play-test slot today!!!!


----------



## Thonex (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

Here is a link the the LASS User's Guide (Pre-Release version). There are some sections that have been omitted until the official release. But I think this will give you a good overview of what LASS is all about. 

I'm very busy these days :wink:, so I'll try to address questions when I have time...

http://www.lascoringstrings.com/misc/LASS_userguide_pre_release.pdf (http://www.lascoringstrings.com/misc/LA ... elease.pdf)

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jun 16, 2009)

Andrew,

I have to say, reading your manual is making me drool! Every page I encounter something that has me saying "why the hell hadn't someone thought of this before??" I am also starting to see why you have chosen to release this as a Kontakt product. As much as I love VSL's VI for its ingenuity and flexibility, you have really taken advantage of the scripting abilities of Kontakt. Hats off!

Assuming that the actual sounds match the quality of the concept, I am ready to hand you my credit card, my social security number, my left shoe (it's a designer product :lol and if I had a first born....

Seriously, it's great to see something so well-thought-out by someone who is so consistently humble on these forums.

Much respect to you and I hope that this turns out to pay off business-wise for you in the long run. Obviously, it is already paying off as a of a labor of love, and as a practical solution for your own music career.

Best,
O


----------



## artinro (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting that, Andrew. This is looking superb. I can't wait to hear the rest of the demos upon release. Good luck with it!


----------



## nikolas (Jun 16, 2009)

Manual looks and reads great! :D

Thanks Andrew.

Also:


Thonex @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm very busy these days :wink:, so I'll try to address questions when I have time...


So...

One question from me:

WHEN will you have time to address more questions? Cause my question (this one) came first! LOL


(Really, I feel that I know more about LASS than I know about EW or any other product I already own... So you're doing an excellent job of informing us of LASS and all various details)


----------



## Camus (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Andrew,

it seems that Xmas is taking place in the 2nd Quarter of this year.....
The manual reads like a wishlist of all mock-up composers put together. 
Can´t wait for LASS-mas this year o/~ o/~ o/~ o/~


----------



## bryla (Jun 17, 2009)

Manual looks great, Andrew! On page 11 the patch Spiccatos (RR) appear twice.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 17, 2009)

*pg 14:*

"...save the player's fingers..."

should be

"...save the players' fingers..."

*pg 17:*

"...to allow each patch’s register it’s own EQ if needed...."

should be

"...to allow each patch’s register its own EQ if needed..."


Not sure if there's a final proofreading stage before you finalise the manual, but I thought I'd just check 

I'd love to see a really well done sul pont in a string lib (maybe VSL has done it?) - but looking through this manual is tantalising. I'm very much looking forward to hearing some more demos.


----------



## Garlu (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, excellent work Thonex!

I am looking forward to work with LASS. I am doing now a couple of orchestral arrangements of jazz ballads (in the style of Nelson Riddle, Jorge Calandrelli,...) with a lot of divisi... and working with VSL... it´s hard for these situations.

Anyway... I have a question: 

In the manual, it only appears something related to vibrato in pg. 38, with Tuning Table script. In the case you had a chord with long sustain notes and you wanna add progressive vibrato... cc#89 is just for ON/OFF? so, do you have to program the progressive vibrato with the detuning curve? for each note separately? 

So, do you have to play the "normal" curve and the detuning one at the same time to ear the oscilation? similar to the vibrato?

It seems like each preset has his "fixed" detuning curve and it´s just "pure sound" or "detuning sound". So, if you wanna have the result of the progressive vibrato, you have to change the quantity of detuning (both parameters: RND hi and RND low)? could it be programmed by cc#? 

If you have a first chair of violins I, how do you reach the vibrato if you only wanna ear one violin (not one for the A 440 and another for A 445 for example)?

Maybe it´s easier than that. And maybe I didn´t understand this part. 

So, could you explain how you work with vibrato in LASS???

Thanks a lot!

Garlu

PS. Sorry for my english, it´s not my primary language. All the best from Spain!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 17, 2009)

-one more:

*Pg 29*

"displays the new velocity generated by the Velocity Attentuator based on it’s
percentage (%) value."

should be

"displays the new velocity generated by the Velocity Attentuator based on its
percentage (%) value."


----------



## Thonex (Jun 17, 2009)

*Thanks Bryla and Wilx* for the corrections!! :D I really appreciate the proofreading. 

I love it -- a public beta of my user's manual :mrgreen: 

Already corrected and uploaded.



*@ Garlu*,

The Tuning Table is not for drawing actual vibrato curves, it's for drawing a pitch detuning curve throughout the range of the instrument. Each segment is a note, and you can adjust the tuning (+/- 50 on each note) to give the different layers more tuning variety.

For progressive vibrato, I found that the vibrato was commensurate to the dynamic at which the player played. SO there is hardly any vibrato on *ppp* and there is a lot on* fff* and so you can control this with CC1 (Mod Wheel) in real time. 

I do have static non-vibrato patches and they could be combined with the vibrato ones to create "non-vibrato to vibrato" patches... maybe in the future.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Chris Hein (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Andrew,

Can the second volume controll be assigned to anything else than CC11?


Chris Hein


----------



## Thonex (Jun 17, 2009)

Chris Hein @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> Can the second volume controll be assigned to anything else than CC11?
> 
> ...



Not currently. With String Libraries, CC11 sort of became the standard for volume control (aside form CC7 for Master Volume) so I followed that convention. Plus that's the way I program all my stuff :D 

I was trying to avoid too many real-time CC conversions (set_controller () commands) in the scrips because I think they bog down performance. 

*[EDIT]* Although, it would be easy for me to add a few lines of code to the Delay and Humanization script (the first script in every patch) to add user definable CC conversion. But I'd prefer to keep things as lean-and-clean as possible. 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Chris Hein (Jun 17, 2009)

OK, but I hope there is at least a volume knob thats assignable via K3.

As I told you at NAMM, I'm thinking about a "Seat-Mixer"
Having four instruments on one midi channel, each with a different CC set to volume
would enable to mix the balance between all seats in real time.

just a thought,

Chris Hein


----------



## bryla (Jun 17, 2009)

Why to volume controls?


----------



## Thonex (Jun 17, 2009)

bryla @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Why to volume controls?



Are you asking why "2" volume controls?


----------



## Thonex (Jun 17, 2009)

Chris Hein @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> OK, but I hope there is at least a volume knob thats assignable via K3.
> 
> As I told you at NAMM, I'm thinking about a "Seat-Mixer"
> Having four instruments on one midi channel, each with a different CC set to volume
> ...



I think that could be cool. Like I said, it wouldn't be hard for me to add a "CC to CC" converter to the Delay and Humanization script. If the end user wants to use your Seat Mixer, then they can replace my standard D&H script with the new one that wold have CC to CC conversion.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## bryla (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, sorry. Why 2 volume controls? And how do they work?


----------



## Thonex (Jun 17, 2009)

bryla @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Yes, sorry. Why 2 volume controls?



To me, 2 volume controls are vital. Although CC1 controls the dynamics, and therefor the volume, sometimes we want to add further control of the volume to get "just the right" feel -- that's what CC11 is for. Now... once you've got that, let's say you want to raise the volume of the part, but not ruin the wonderful and expressive CC11 and CC1 relationship you have... you can do this with CC7. Think of CC7 as a Trim/Gain knob and CC11 as more of expressive volume control.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## Garlu (Jun 17, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> *@ Garlu*,
> 
> The Tuning Table is not for drawing actual vibrato curves, it's for drawing a pitch detuning curve throughout the range of the instrument. Each segment is a note, and you can adjust the tuning (+/- 50 on each note) to give the different layers more tuning variety.
> 
> ...



Ey Andrew!

Thanks a lot for your answer.  I see what you mean...

Waiting to hear more demos... and convicing myself to buy the library! 

All the best,

Garlu


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 17, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> To me, 2 volume controls are vital. Although CC1 controls the dynamics, and therefor the volume, sometimes we want to add further control of the volume to get "just the right" feel -- that's what CC11 is for.



Once again, I agree 100%!!!
All you say Andrew is really what I always look for in a library.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 17, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> bryla @ Wed Jun 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, sorry. Why 2 volume controls?



That's an excellent idea. 
The reason our old ( R.I.P. ) Hammond B3's had a Volume and a Swell Pedal.
I actually use dual MIDI CC's simulataneously on synths.
Volume w/ CutOff frequency controls together are great dynamically speaking.
I have to apply them myself in Scope or Bidule, but Andrew has saved some work, .......Ankyu.. 8) 
Seems to me that this is crucial and many developers have never used this.
When real strings are performing ppp and then gradually ascend to fff or sfz, their tone becomes brighter from the sheer psychicallity of pressure applied, so tone and volume together is brilliant.
I can't wait to hear what little performance tricks you recorded for us to use. Certain embellishments cannot be played by a keyboard, and since you already have the extra CC thing happening, this tells me your ears and knowledge combined will make excellent choices for the stuff we can't possibly play, that will come in the form of single note recordings........

Thanks So Much For The Reading Material Too...


----------



## Chris Hein (Jun 17, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Like I said, it wouldn't be hard for me to add a "CC to CC" converter to the Delay and Humanization script.


You don't have to, just include a knob for CC11 volume.



Thonex @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> If the end user wants to use your Seat Mixer, then they can replace my standard D&H script with the new one that wold have CC to CC conversion.


I don't want to do it by script, in KP3 and K3, each knob can be addressed to any CC.
Thats independent from the instruments programming, it just needs a knob to select.

Chris Hein


----------



## MacQ (Jun 17, 2009)

Small typo in the chart on page 9 ...

CC111 • This CC can be user-reassigned but is used for tuning on/off the legato mode in the LASS Real Legato

Should probably read "turning" instead of "tuning".

~Stu


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Andrew for sharing the manual. 

Very impressive features indeed. The amount of thought and work put into this becomes even more obvious...again, very impressive. 

Also, my compliments to your wife. Please tell her she did an excellent job on the design, really diggin' it.  

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## Thonex (Jun 17, 2009)

Chris Hein @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Thonex @ Wed Jun 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said, it wouldn't be hard for me to add a "CC to CC" converter to the Delay and Humanization script.
> ...



aaahhhhhhhh.... I see now where you are going with this 8) .

In K3.5 CC automation can also be assigned to the master volume (slider) of a patch... that would be the best assignment for LASS I think. Because most people I know ride CC11 for volume performance.. as opposed for general level mixing.

Good idea Chris 8)


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow fantastic looking manual. Keep up the great work.

This must have taken ENDLESS hours to get all together.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 17, 2009)

mikebarry @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> This must have taken ENDLESS hours to get all together.


Let's hope not, otherwise it may result in a release date "year of 2183".

And guys.... grown men never before seen a company doing a manual? Let's give it a rest... I don't wanna know the post count on VI the hour god chooses it's time for a second demo...


----------



## bryla (Jun 17, 2009)

Demo!! DEMO!


----------



## Jaap (Jun 17, 2009)

Everything sounds really nice. The manual gives a nice tiny sneak preview, but I can't really judge or base an opinion on that yet and the teaser. I just hope people don't hype it too much for themselves. Would be a shame and certainly not something Thonex would deserve after all this hard work.

Good luck in the further development Thonex!


----------



## Thonex (Jun 17, 2009)

bryla @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Demo!! DEMO!



There will be demos...

Priority #1 get the DVD pressed -- there is about a 7 to 10 day turn-around on that. During that time I can do/post more demos. :D 

I don't expect anyone to purchase this without more demos.... don't worry.

Thanks for all your patience guys.

Andrew K


----------



## Camus (Jun 17, 2009)

Andrew, just ò W   ¤mî W   ¤mï W   ¤mð W   ¤mñ W   ¤mò W   ¤mó W   ¤mô W   ¤mõ W   ¤mö W   ¤m÷ W


----------



## clonewar (Jun 18, 2009)

Soooooo... when do you think we'll know something about pricing? I'm very curious about the introductory offer you mentioned and am dying to know if I'll be able to take advantage of it..


----------



## synthetic (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, almost 24,000 views on this topic. Is this a record for VI? I think some people might be interested. 

I would pay for the good web server if I was you, I think you're going to break the internet when the demos are released.  Perhaps the server that Apple used for the iPhone 3.0 update will be up to the task.


----------



## scottbuckley (Jun 18, 2009)

synthetic @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> Wow, almost 24,000 views on this topic. Is this a record for VI? I think some people might be interested.



Hehe... I just can't stop myself from checking this thread in the morning. And afternoon. And with my hot chocolate just before beddie byes. It's just THAT important, no sarcasm intended.

-s


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 19, 2009)

scottbuckley @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> can't stop myself from checking this thread in the morning. And afternoon. And with my hot chocolate just before beddie byes.



Same here, I hope Andrew doesn't decide to forget the promotion or make the price higher than he originally said.

I really want this library, but I really only have a bit less money reserved than the prices that were said here and it was not easy to say at home "I need once again another string library" 

Lets hope Euro to USD ratio keeps as it is so I can afford it.


----------



## hbuus (Jun 19, 2009)

synthetic @ Thu Jun 18 said:


> Wow, almost 24,000 views on this topic. Is this a record for VI? I think some people might be interested.
> 
> I would pay for the good web server if I was you, I think you're going to break the internet when the demos are released.



Nah, it's just the same 100 music geeks who keep checking this thread :D 

- including myself, of course! >8o :D


----------



## Thonex (Jun 19, 2009)

hbuus @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> synthetic @ Thu Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, almost 24,000 views on this topic. Is this a record for VI? I think some people might be interested.
> ...



I think you are right. :lol:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 19, 2009)

Thonex @ 17/6/2009 said:


> I don't expect anyone to purchase this without more demos.... don't worry.



You might be surprised... :wink:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 19, 2009)

Totally wrong - besides 'this' check. I NEVER even really think about it - really.




:oops:


----------



## FireGS (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone else have projects just sitting on hold waiting for LASS? Like.. comepleted songs - Perc, Winds, Brass, everything but strings?

Im sitting on about 20 songs just waiting for LASS. Anyone able to beat that number?


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 19, 2009)

21 here.


----------



## nikolas (Jun 19, 2009)

FireGS @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> Im sitting on about 20 songs just waiting for LASS. Anyone able to beat that number?


Not exaclty, since I HAVE to complete, but in fact EVERYTHING else will be with LASS! So...

Everything > 21 > 20! :D


----------



## Thonex (Jun 19, 2009)

nikolas @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> FireGS @ Fri Jun 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Im sitting on about 20 songs just waiting for LASS. Anyone able to beat that number?
> ...



ok ok .... no pressure on me then.... o >8o


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 20, 2009)

If LASS comes in time I will have to change around 60 tracks.

My deadlines for them are July 15, so LASS would have to come in July 5 the latest, otherwise it will not be part of the soundtracks.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jun 20, 2009)

Hehehe. Looks like there are quite a few of us waiting to redo cues with LASS!

So, hurry up Andrew otherwise I'll have to drive over to Ian Livingstone's house and take his LASS PC home with me!!

~Chris


----------



## Ed (Jun 20, 2009)

Thonex and Beta Testers:

Can it beat Thomas' Susanna-Dies track from years ago?

Can it do stuff like the strings do in Mojo Madness?


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 20, 2009)

Ed @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> Thonex and Beta Testers:
> 
> Can it beat Thomas' Susanna-Dies track from years ago?
> 
> Can it do stuff like the strings do in Mojo Madness?



Is Susanna Dies still online somewhere? I think I lost mine.


----------



## Ed (Jun 20, 2009)

Here choco I uploaded it to my FTP:

http://www.edbradshawmusic.com/06-Susanna-Dies.mp3 (www.edbradshawmusic.com/06-Susanna-Dies.mp3)


----------



## careyford (Jun 20, 2009)

My project isn't due until August... So anytime mid-July will work for me.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 20, 2009)

Ed @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> Here choco I uploaded it to my FTP:
> 
> http://www.edbradshawmusic.com/06-Susanna-Dies.mp3 (www.edbradshawmusic.com/06-Susanna-Dies.mp3)



Thanks.


----------



## bryla (Jun 20, 2009)

www.thomas.bryla.dk/Mojo_Madness.mp3

TJ's


----------



## lux (Jun 20, 2009)

Ed @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> Thonex and Beta Testers:
> 
> Can it beat Thomas' Susanna-Dies track from years ago?



I think i need a brain update to understand whats the ultimate sense of this question.

I hate being obvious, but there's only one reply, you need to be the author to play stuff like that. Thomas was never made by samples but by his own creativity and mastery in handling the above samples.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 20, 2009)

bryla @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> www.thomas.bryla.dk/Mojo_Madness.mp3
> 
> TJ's



Ahhh... ok. What a great piece! I think in the right hands LASS could achieve this yes... Except for some of the runs and FX. I'm s stickler for runs and I'm very tough on what I consider "passable" runs... that is an area LASS 2 will focus on heavily.

But I'll shut up now and will let the demos do the talking upon release. :lol:


----------



## Thonex (Jun 20, 2009)

lux @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> Ed @ Sat Jun 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Thonex and Beta Testers:
> ...



I agree... but I think I know what Ed and others were asking -- so no offense taken here. I think they know that ultimately it's the talent of the mock-up artist that will have the most impact on the sound of the library.


----------



## Ed (Jun 20, 2009)

lux @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> I hate being obvious, but there's only one reply, you need to be the author to play stuff like that. Thomas was never made by samples but by his own creativity and mastery in handling the above samples.



Of course but Thomas will still say that it wouldnt be possible to do that with VSL or QLSO.


----------



## bryla (Jun 20, 2009)

Thonex @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> that is an area LASS 2 will focus on heavily.


 :shock: ??? Do tell!


----------



## dogforester (Jun 20, 2009)

[quote:1b08c43c5b="bryla @ò­   ¤Ýd­   ¤Ýe­   ¤Ýf­   ¤Ýg­   ¤Ýh­   ¤Ýi­   ¤Ýj­   ¤Ýk­   ¤Ýl­   ¤Ým­   ¤Ýn­   ¤Ýo­   ¤Ýp­   ¤Ýq­   ¤Ýr­   ¤Ýs­   ¤Ýt­   ¤Ýu­   ¤Ýv­   ¤Ýw­   ¤Ýx­   ¤Ýy­   ¤Ýz­   ¤Ý{­   ¤Ý|­   ¤Ý}­   ¤Ý~­   ¤Ý­   ¤Ý€­   ¤Ý­


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 20, 2009)

Thonex @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> But I'll shut up now and will let the demos do the talking upon release. :lol:


Ohrly? This is not vaporware? There are more demos? Demo*S*? Urgh. Bummer.


----------



## The_Juggler (Jun 21, 2009)

This library will be released in 2060


----------



## Thonex (Jun 21, 2009)

The_Juggler @ Sun Jun 21 said:


> This library will be released in 2060



I can feel the love :lol: 

I think we're just a few weeks away... so based on your expectations, I think you'll be surprised. :wink: 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Stevie (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, Juggler makes a lot of new friends here very quickly! He's got talent!


----------



## tripit (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Andrew, hadn't listen to the demo in a while and I just listened to it again tonight. The sound just blew me away, again. Just for fun, right after the demo, I listened to some strings (34 piece) I did at Abbey Road with LSO from a few years ago.

Damn. All I can say, is LASS is the closest thing I've come across. 

Just wanted to pass that on to you.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 23, 2009)

tripit @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> Hey Andrew, hadn't listen to the demo in a while and I just listened to it again tonight. The sound just blew me away, again. Just for fun, right after the demo, I listened to some strings (34 piece) I did at Abbey Road with LSO from a few years ago.
> 
> Damn. All I can say, is LASS is the closest thing I've come across.
> 
> Just wanted to pass that on to you.



I've been doing the same. Comparing the LASS demo to some real strings I've recorded over the years. I think people will be asking, "is it live, or is it Thonex" from now on.


----------



## midphase (Jun 24, 2009)

I've decided that I'm not going to buy LASS until Andrew changes that signature of his! That crawling bug gets me every time!!!


----------



## lux (Jun 24, 2009)

midphase @ Wed Jun 24 said:


> I've decided that I'm not going to buy LASS until Andrew changes that signature of his! That crawling bug gets me every time!!!



same here i've almost killed two flat screens because of that signature.


----------



## MrHighlandPark (Jun 24, 2009)

One time I had a real bug on my screen, and I let it walk around for several minutes before I admitted it was really there.


----------



## dannthr (Jun 24, 2009)

ARE WE THERE YET!?


----------



## Pietro (Jun 24, 2009)

Lol, why do I keep checking this thread every day?

- Piotr


----------



## dogforester (Jun 24, 2009)

Pietro @ Wed Jun 24 said:


> Lol, why do I keep checking this thread every day?
> 
> - Piotr



Because thats Thonex's ultimate plan, While we are all glued to our screens waiting for updates on this so called library (It doesn't exist ), He's behind us, stealing our money and having his way with our hamsters !!!!!! ~o) 0oD


----------



## bryla (Jun 24, 2009)

he'll be sorry that I only have kittens.....


----------



## Thonex (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi guys,

An update... 

It looks like I'll be releasing LASS about 2 weeks later than I was hoping. I was hoping to get this out by the end of June, but circumstances are delaying the release by about 2 weeks. 

I know there are quite a few of you really chomping at the bit... waiting for LASS's release. As a composer myself, I know how it is when you need something.. and how frustrating it is when you can't get it yet. So, for all those who needed this library "yesterday", you'll be rewarded for your patience by getting a substantial discount on LASS for the first few weeks after release. Consider it a "Thanks You For Your Patience" price. After that, the price will go up. 

I know you all want an exact price now... and I will get it for you as soon as I am sure of a couple of last details. Right now I can't tell you the exact price, but I can tell you the TYFYP price will be roughly 25% LESS than the library.

Thanks again for your patience and understanding.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 24, 2009)

Are the demos delayed too? Or will they make an appearance at the end of June?


----------



## nikolas (Jun 24, 2009)

I keep checking this thread because I see new posts and I'm thinking "This is it! It's out now!"

Don't worry Andrew. Do the best you can. I know that some may feel frustrated by the delay, only because they crave so long for LASS, but thing is that I'm sure that we all have alternatives for now and since competition doesn't have LASS either, we can all hang on for a couple of weeks.

(BTW the 25% off seems a great offer.)


----------



## veetguitar (Jun 25, 2009)

How is the availability in Europe? Do we have to order directly in U.S. ?


----------



## bryla (Jun 25, 2009)

I actually think, if Thonex have waited so say ANYTHING about the library until the release, there would be a much bigger hype...


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 25, 2009)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> TYFYP price



Interesting name..

But this news just completely screwed me... :(


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 25, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> Thonex @ Thu Jun 25 said:
> 
> 
> > TYFYP price
> ...





> Consider it a "Thanks You For Your Patience" price. After that, the price will go up.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 25, 2009)

I know 
But still it really ruined my "evil" plans for LASS ~o) (o)


----------



## groove (Jun 25, 2009)

We are all waiting for this promising new product and I've been checking this thread for months nows but how can it ruin your plan Pedro ?

We all know that it takes some time to really fully understand how to use properly a new library...in my opinion you shouldn't have a two weeks window for getting the lib, installing it, learn how to use it etc...!

The discovering of this new tool is even more exiting than just the goal of getting it.

I understand how you feel but if I could tell you what's coming in the next two years in terms of new sounds or techniques will you be making plans until it comes to the market and freeze your composing plans ?? I'm sure not 

Anyway Andrew thanks for sharing the process and if this lib really exist  well we'll wait for it until it's properly done.

have a nice day.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 25, 2009)

veetguitar @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> How is the availability in Europe? Do we have to order directly in U.S. ?



Hi Veetguitar,

Initially, LASS will be shipped out of the US. There are plans for shipping to be handled out of Europe for EU purchases, but the logistics of that will take a little while to happen. So, initial purchases will be handled out of the U.S.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## Pietro (Jun 25, 2009)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> veetguitar @ Thu Jun 25 said:
> 
> 
> > How is the availability in Europe? Do we have to order directly in U.S. ?
> ...



I prefer to wait for EU purchase possibilities, since ordering from US would mean some huge extortion - duty and taxes and other funny hidden expenses. Other than that, I sure can order for company and count VAT off if I buy in EU.

Can we, guys from the other side of ocean, also count on TYFYP discount?

You know, we could post more or something :lol: ?

- Piotr


----------



## dannthr (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, seriously, guys, we can keep posting in this thread long after LASS comes out--this is like... a party, man, a party! You can't let the party die!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 25, 2009)

Pietro @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> I prefer to wait for EU purchase possibilities, since ordering from US would mean some huge extortion - duty and taxes and other funny hidden expenses. Other than that, I sure can order for company and count VAT off if I buy in EU.



... BUT you can count off import VAT just as you can do with VAT.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 25, 2009)

Pietro @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> I prefer to wait for EU purchase possibilities, since ordering from US would mean some huge extortion - duty and taxes and other funny hidden expenses.



Hi Pietro,

Different countries in the EU have different VAT conditions and percentages and there are different ways this can be handled. Anyone interested in purchasing LASS from Europe can contact me via email for different options: 

andrew (at) lascoringstrings (dot) com

Just put something like "LASS purchase -- Spain" (or whatever country you are in) in the subject.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jun 25, 2009)

I feel like buying LASS twice,to pay my respect for a heck of a job and to just salute
o-[][]-o


----------



## hbuus (Jun 25, 2009)

audun, if you do decide to buy LASS twice, could you snail mail me one of the them, please?


----------



## dannthr (Jun 25, 2009)

Audun's buying!

A round of LASS for everyone!


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jun 25, 2009)

hbuus @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> audun, if you do decide to buy LASS twice, could you snail mail me one of the them, please?


Hehehe..sure brother..little short on coin?

If one really really REALLY wanted lass,regardless of price...one would find a way. 
Tips:
*Sell your dog
*Collect bottles
*Take a girl out on a date,insist that she pays,take the money and.....run
*Your girlfriends purse?
*Snag the coin cups from bums
*stop smoking
*Become a stripper

Ok this would take a loooong time :lol:


----------



## Ed (Jun 25, 2009)

Thonex,

Will it be able to do the kind of stuff at the start of this video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvbDjhVu ... re=channel


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 25, 2009)

Good question Ed. This 'back and forth' i.e 3rds is tougher to achieve that one would think. For me - getting this with VSL's legato is difficult - massively tweaking attack and release times until its right for interval AND tempo (double solo / chambers with Orch or AP1, etc...).


----------



## Niah (Jun 25, 2009)

Ed @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> Thonex,
> 
> Will it be able to do the kind of stuff at the start of this video?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvbDjhVu ... re=channel



Nice one Ed. I have been waiting for a library that does this well for a long time.

But the question is not only if it can do this, which reading the manual you sense it that it is capable of doing this. But so is VSL.

Either or not if it does sound as good as this, is the real question. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ed (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Niah, yea I mean do it "well" not just claim to do it (like VSL).

Im sure it will do it better than another other library, the question I wanna know IS SINCE Thonex has experience so far with the library does he know how well the library will take to these kinds of lines. Whenever I wanto to write stuff I come up with this kind of thing and it always sounds crap so I do something boring and simple. Hopefully this lib will let me write that way


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 25, 2009)

Thonex,

Can it do this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUgoBb8m1eE


----------



## Pietro (Jun 25, 2009)

Ed @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> Whenever I wanto to write stuff I come up with this kind of thing and it always sounds crap so I do something boring and simple.



Oh yeah, same thing here. With current libraries it's either sustain or staccato. Legato/portamento, if exists, is only suitable for slow stuff.

I hope for a string library that will be finally able to do this. I hope LASS is the thing.

- Piotr


----------



## Niah (Jun 25, 2009)

Ed @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> Hey Niah, yea I mean do it "well" not just claim to do it (like VSL).
> 
> Im sure it will do it better than another other library, the question I wanna know IS SINCE Thonex has experience so far with the library does he know how well the library will take to these kinds of lines. Whenever I wanto to write stuff I come up with this kind of thing and it always sounds crap so I do something boring and simple. Hopefully this lib will let me write that way



I hear you man.

I'm confident that LASS is one step forward in finally having some string writing possibilities and sonically convincing done with samples.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 25, 2009)

Or this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ4bx4r1 ... re=related


----------



## Niah (Jun 25, 2009)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> Pietro @ Thu Jun 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer to wait for EU purchase possibilities, since ordering from US would mean some huge extortion - duty and taxes and other funny hidden expenses.
> ...



I am as worried with this as Pietro.

My main concern is not the VAT it is the package getting stucked in customs, which usually happens when I order something outside of europe or from the USA. Not to mention all the paperwork and money just to get it out of there.

Is there any workaround this?


----------



## Thonex (Jun 25, 2009)

mikebarry @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> Thonex,
> 
> Can it do this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUgoBb8m1eE



Elgar!!! Nice. That sounds beautiful. I also love Jaquline Du Pre's version of Elgars Cello concerto.. as well as Rostprovich's and even Yo Yo Ma's.

Can it do that? Well... I think probably better than any other commercial sample library could. Will it sound exactly like that? no. Could some talented midi mock-up artist create a great rendition of this with LASS... yes.

As the developer, I'm very careful as to the claims of what LASS can do with regard to sounding like "this recording" or "that recording". I really believe that a lot of that (if not most of that) has to do with the person doing the midi mockup.

But I will say that LASS was in part made because I always had trouble mimicking that kid of stuff with my former template.

Great link Mike!!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi.

I was just taking this opportunity to shamelessly plug my man Elgar. 

Wow, what a composition.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 25, 2009)

Niah @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> Thonex @ Thu Jun 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Pietro @ Thu Jun 25 said:
> ...



Well, yes...is has to be declared with the physical value of the dvds and physical contents only, as opposed to the price you paid for the licence.
Or as promotional material, or something else of no resellable commercial value.

I used to find a bunch of legal ways getting stuff through custums, but offcourse the sender has to be in agreement with this arrangement, and the invoice should be sendt in a seperate letter to avoid them opening up the material only to find what you paid for the item.

Atleast here, if you receive something that is not resellable and has no "commercial "value other than its physical contents, it will not be charged with extra money in the customs. Which , arguably a sample library can be..since you can not legally resell it, and you pay for the licence , not the physical product as such.


----------



## Ed (Jun 25, 2009)

Thonex didnt answer my question this means it will sound like GPO :(


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 25, 2009)

Ed @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> Thonex didnt answer my question this means it will sound like GPO :(



hehe... the link you wrote... I can never pull those off to my satisfaction either


----------



## Niah (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Pzy-clone, that helped !


----------



## MacQ (Jun 25, 2009)

What about stuff like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiDdi5G7ftc

Specific times: 0:48 to 1:05, 1:22 to 1:33, and, especially, 1:50 to 2:12 with those violin arpeggios ...


Okay, yeah, I'm dreaming. But will samples one day be this nimble? This kind of orchestration is ... I dare say impossible without pre-recorded runs. I recorded a string quartet the other day, and it really struck me how lethargic most libraries are when it comes to performing intricate music. I'd love to be more aggressive with string orchestrations, but ... well, I don't have to tell you guys.

Anyway, hopefully LASS will fill at least some of this void. I'm waiting eagerly ...

~Stu


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry to be Debbie Downer guys/gals - but are we expecting too much from ANY sample library?

I also recorded some live strings lately and - well - nothing and I mean nothing really comes THAT close as far as tone and flexible expression. 

From what I hear from earlier demos - LASS will be the 'next' generation of SAMPLES. Still - given ample budgets/time - the real deal would always be preferred.

Just a quick voice of depressing reason. :| 


-a generous offer Andrew on the 25% off for early birds.


Rob


----------



## Ed (Jun 25, 2009)

MacQ @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> What about stuff like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiDdi5G7ftc
> 
> Specific times: 0:48 to 1:05, 1:22 to 1:33, and, especially, 1:50 to 2:12 with those violin arpeggios ...



Dude dont distract Thonex from my question, 

he said LASS2 would be all about the ass. I mean arpeggios .


----------



## mixolydian (Jun 25, 2009)

Ed, do you know where the track is taken from?


----------



## Ed (Jun 25, 2009)

mixolydian @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> Ed, do you know where the track is taken from?



No, just found it while browsing. 

Sounds like something Bear McCreary would do.


----------



## Angel (Jun 25, 2009)

I am tired of waiting.
Please wake me up someone when it's out.... *yawn*


----------



## Angel (Jun 25, 2009)

*blink blink* is it out yet?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 25, 2009)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> Sorry to be Debbie Downer guys/gals - but are we expecting too much from ANY sample library?
> 
> I also recorded some live strings lately and - well - nothing and I mean nothing really comes THAT close as far as tone and flexible expression.
> 
> ...



Rob, you are my spiritual brother

But now seven guys will post, "Oh, but we ALL believe that."

But they lie, in their heart of hearts they believe that if they can only find the right combo of libraries that will make this no longer true.

They are wrong.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Jun 25, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> ...is has to be declared with the physical value of the dvds and physical contents only, as opposed to the price you paid for the licence.
> Or as promotional material, or something else of no resellable commercial value.
> 
> I used to find a bunch of legal ways getting stuff through custums, but offcourse the sender has to be in agreement with this arrangement, and the invoice should be sendt in a seperate letter to avoid them opening up the material only to find what you paid for the item.
> ...



Exactly, I've purchased from other major developers using this very same setup. If I understand it correctly, the value is basically set to reflect the replication cost of the DVD's only...which usually amounts to a few dollars or so.

You can apparently do this, as Pzy-Clone already pointed out, because you're actually paying for the licence, which is not considered a physical product.

Perfectly in order as far as I can tell, and it worked fine for me in the past (no custom fees etc).

Cheers

Rodney

PS: Elgar rocks! His Cello Concerto (especially the 1st movement) is one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## nikolas (Jun 25, 2009)

to add to what Pzy said:

In fact (don't know how completely legal it is), one is buying A LICENCE to use the samples and not the samples themselves. So the DVDs, indeed are worth the physical price of the material (less than $1). So it's not unreasonable to ask something like this. 

But I will email andrew with "LASS for Greece" subject...


----------



## tripit (Jun 25, 2009)

Ashermusic @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Thu Jun 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to be Debbie Downer guys/gals - but are we expecting too much from ANY sample library?
> ...



Ah...give 'em more credit than that. I think quite a few of us here have worked with real strings and anyone who has worked with real strings knows there isn't anything that's gonna replace them 100%...ever (at least probably not in our lifetime). The best we can hope for is decent mock up ability. So far from what I've heard, and granted it's not much - one demo and Andrew at NAMM, I think LASS will be the closest library to capturing a real sound so far.


----------



## Ed (Jun 25, 2009)

Thonex @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> Ed @ Thu Jun 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Thonex,
> ...



COWABUNKA!

Please make a demo that shows this when you get round to it 

o-[][]-o


----------



## Niah (Jun 25, 2009)

tripit @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> Ashermusic @ Thu Jun 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Rob Elliott @ Thu Jun 25 said:
> ...



You don't have to have worked with real strings to come to that conclusion. Either if you are a musician or not, or if you work with real players or not, you spend most of your life listening to real recordings and not mockups. So it's not like you can convince your ear otherwise.

All of us here know to seperate the waters and are conscious about the limitations of music technology. No doubt people are excited and are behaving less rational about it, but rightly so. LASS is opening new possibilities for sample-based music creation, who wouldn't be excited about that?

I aplaud Andrew for dreaming the impossible, If you don't shoot for the sky you get nothing. It's not the silver bullet by any means and it will never be yea, but it's closer now. And closer is fine by me. Especially since I can rarely hire real strings anyway. So I'm glad that Thonex is not one of those so lays around thinking "it's impossible" or "it can't be done", hope others do the same.

On another note I thought Ed's example was reasonable. The other examples I didn't really understand what people were refering to specifically and it seemed like they were mocking Ed a bit but if that's not the case sorry guys


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jun 25, 2009)

Andrew,

Do you intend to release a sound set eventually for LASS/Sibelius, or to collaborate with someone that can put a comprehensive sound set together for LASS/Sibelius?

I have gotten several grants and have won some composition competitions at least in part because my submissions have included mp3 renderings directly out of Sibelius using the VSL soundsets. While there are some shortcomings from a mixing standpoint, the result vs time spent is wonderful in those cases. If LASS is really the best of the best in terms of string realism, I can imagine that a lot of composers that don't necessarily get involved with midi-mockuping within a DAW would love to be able to finally get really impressive demos of their compositions with Sibelius alone. This could certainly help add to your revenue stream I would think.

Actually, there are plenty of people out there that are savvy at making these xml soundsets. I, unfortunately, can not be counted as one of them. I would, however, buy one in a hearbeat...and I am sure there are others that would as well.

O


----------



## Ed (Jun 25, 2009)

Niah @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> On another note I thought Ed's example was reasonable. The other examples I didn't really understand what people were refering to specifically and it seemed like they were mocking Ed a bit but if that's not the case sorry guys



Thats what I thought!


----------



## Ed (Jun 25, 2009)

Heres a similar track but probably harder for this lib:

From BSG: Allegro -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PztMcNH8t2g

I could post "Shape of Things to Come" but thats got loads of runs I doubt it can do that


----------



## Niah (Jun 25, 2009)

Ed @ Fri Jun 26 said:


> Heres a similar track but probably harder for this lib:
> 
> From BSG: Allegro -
> 
> ...



Nice one Ed ! I love this piece thanks to choco who pointed out to me. In fact I believe it was the first track I've heard from the BSG ost's.

This is a total deal breaker for sampled strings eheheh But it's funny because when I heard about LASS I was listening to this and started to wonder about the same.

I would say that alot of what you hear in this is veeery hard to pull off well even with LASS. But I'll leave it to Andrew.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 25, 2009)

The two additional examples quoted were NOT mocking Ed. They were reasonable requests asking Andrew if LASS was capable of doing this kind of divisi writing and with able editing could this type of sound be achieved.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 25, 2009)

Ed @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> mixolydian @ Thu Jun 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Ed, do you know where the track is taken from?
> ...



It says "Hannibal" and "Cloverfield" @4:28min dudes. Watch it!


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Jun 25, 2009)

My 2 cents. I do think LASS can get way closer to many of the examples posted in the right hands. Nothing like real living breathing human beings playing (we all know that) but it sure is a lot more inspiring and rewarding writing with a library like this. 

Something that hasn't been mentioned yet: for me LASS is a BRILLIANT layering tool. I'm working on a film now with a fairly limited live budget. Welcome to the club, right? I'm finding I can seriously approach Thomas Newman lush Todd A O for a fraction of the cost. I can't stress this enough. The divisis and detailed nature of LASS work really well layered with live players. 

Colin


----------



## Thonex (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Peter, I forget which example you just posted.... if it's the slow legato with divisi writing, then LASS excels at that kind of writing. That's not to say it's going to sound better than the London Philharmonic.. it won't. But I think it will fool a lot of people a lot of the time. 

AK


----------



## tripit (Jun 25, 2009)

Colin O'Malley @ Thu Jun 25 said:


> My 2 cents. I do think LASS can get way closer to many of the examples posted in the right hands. Nothing like real living breathing human beings playing (we all know that) but it sure is a lot more inspiring and rewarding writing with a library like this.
> 
> Something that hasn't been mentioned yet: for me LASS is a BRILLIANT layering tool. I'm working on a film now with a fairly limited live budget. Welcome to the club, right? I'm finding I can seriously approach Thomas Newman lush Todd A O for a fraction of the cost. I can't stress this enough. The divisis and detailed nature of LASS work really well layered with live players.
> 
> Colin



Yeah, I don't doubt that for a second. I think they would excel at layering with real players.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 25, 2009)

How about fast articulations playing, like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkrXBxf3 ... re=related

(the youtube video sucks...)

Or this type:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEPhYhKd ... re=related
at 1:05


----------



## musicpete (Jun 25, 2009)

Well since everyone is having their "are we there yet?" and "can I have this?" attacks, I'll add my own.

How about this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdFuGZQ-3Vs

Finally some interesting string music. Not the boring, static stuff we hear all the time.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Jun 26, 2009)

Pedro - I used LASS (an early beta) on the mockups for half blood prince late last year and Andrew tweaked the legato speed for me especially for hedwig's theme, so yes it can do those fast potter runs - but you need to layer spiccs in with the legato to help with the aggression.

Ian

[quote:0cfa04875d="Pedro Camacho @ Fri Jun 26, 2009 6:10 am"]How about fast articulations playing, like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkrXBxf3 ... re=related

(the youtube video sucks...)

Or this type:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEPhYhKd ... re=relatedòŸ   ¥¤—Ÿ   ¥¤˜Ÿ   ¥¤


----------



## Thonex (Jun 26, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Fri Jun 26 said:


> What about a system for those Strings?
> 
> How much RAM would I need to run Strings exclusively in one machine?
> 
> ...



Hi Pedro,

Ian's setup is described in this article (3rd paragraph):

http://www.filmmusicmag.com/?p=3212


----------



## Pietro (Jun 26, 2009)

Q6700, 8GB Ram - pretty similar to mine. All looking good then .

One question regarding installing LASS - can we split the library? For example Violins on one drive, and the rest on another drive?

- Piotr


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Ian and Andrew ))


----------



## Thonex (Jun 26, 2009)

Pietro @ Fri Jun 26 said:


> Q6700, 8GB Ram - pretty similar to mine. All looking good then .
> 
> One question regarding installing LASS - can we split the library? For example Violins on one drive, and the rest on another drive?
> 
> - Piotr



Yes... I believe you can. However, you'll have to do a Batch Resave. You'll need to choose the respective instrument patch folders and select Batch resave and point them to the new location of the NKXs.

*I just want to caution people here for a moment.* Although Ian and Craig (on 8 core mac) and Frederick (on quad core macs) have been able to load tons of *24 bit *LASS on 1 machine, for power users I recommend spreading LASS across 2 machines (you get 2 installs when buying a LASS license). I don't care how fast your computer is or how much RAM it has, on a full arrangement and heavily layered parts, you may run into polyphony issues or DFD glitches. Remember LASS is really 5 libraries in 1 (*first chair, 1/4 A, 1/4 B, 1/2 C, and full mix*). LASS was developed for the professional composer/arranger that wants to get the most expressive range out of their setup, and if you really want to take advantage of all the divisis, I recommend a 2 computer setup. Otherwise, you can use the full mix patches (which still sound great) but you are not getting the full flexibility that LASS was predicated upon.

I have older computers.. I definitely need 2 computers to handle LASS. I'd recommend something like violins and basses on 1 machine, and violas and cellos on another.

Again, there is the 16 bit version (and I'm curious if people will be able to hear the difference) and if you are on the "edge" I'd use the 16 bit version. The bottom line is you'll have a ton of options to get the best perfromance you can.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 26, 2009)

Very coooool!

I can`t wait for new demos...


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 26, 2009)

Now I only need to know: Price + Release date.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 26, 2009)

Colin O'Malley @ Fri Jun 26 said:


> Something that hasn't been mentioned yet: ... layering tool...


How come... so far we have one demo, two weeks to wait, three LASS-owners to comment and dozens of speculations


----------



## dannthr (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't want to buy the library, I just like listening to demos.


Is that wrong? :(


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 26, 2009)

PolarBear @ Fri Jun 26 said:


> Colin O'Malley @ Fri Jun 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Something that hasn't been mentioned yet: ... layering tool...
> ...



I can say LASS is excellent for layering with live strings - no speculation


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jun 28, 2009)

Official news
"There will be no commercial release of LA Scoring Strings"

whaaaaat? :wink:


----------



## Thonex (Jun 28, 2009)

audun jemtland @ Sun Jun 28 said:


> Official news
> "There will be no commercial release of LA Scoring Strings"
> 
> whaaaaat? :wink:




Not funny!!! :lol:


----------



## dannthr (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG I KUD HAZ PROGRAMZD ME OWN LIBRAREEZ BY NOW!!!!!!1


----------



## nikolas (Jun 28, 2009)

Just thought I'd post my daily post here.

Thonex, you do know the competition gets some information out today, right? Hurry up and bring us something to enjoy... :D


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 28, 2009)

I want listen to new demos!!!


----------



## Thonex (Jun 28, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Sun Jun 28 said:


> Hi Thonex,
> 
> I didn't notice any keyswitched instruments in the LASS pre-release user guide.
> 
> ...



Hi Jack,

Good question. For the Real Legato Patches, no Key Switching is needed. All of it is intelligently done by the script (insofar as dynamics and legato, portamento and glissando).

If you'd like to do Key Switches between (say) Pizz and Stacc and Legato etc, you can simply use Kontakt's Instrument Banks and use either program changes, or set up a midi transform on Logic or Cubase/Nuendo to convert a Key Switch to Program change.
This is even better than your typical Key Switch, because they will "chase" in your project so even if you skip ahead or rewind, the correct patch will play.

The other benefit is, since the KS are converted to Program Changes, they won't print out on your scores.

Here is a good thread about the whole thing. In fact... everyone should get "hip" to this... regardless of LASS:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4383

Cheers,

AK


----------



## dogforester (Jun 28, 2009)

mmmm............. This library seems to be fast approaching, coinage is going to be required for the situation.


Hey guys on serious and totally unrelated note, Do think I live could with 1 kidney and without a liver(I don't drink that much anyway) ?


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 29, 2009)

Thonex, since we are perhaps 2 weeks away from release, can you estimate a price for us?

Many other libraries are coming up and I want to have a more precise budget.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 29, 2009)

> Hi Jack,
> 
> Good question. For the Real Legato Patches, no Key Switching is needed. All of it is intelligently done by the script (insofar as dynamics and legato, portamento and glissando).
> 
> ...



in fact it is worth mentioning that now in LP8 you can use certain meta events for key-switching that will chase. for example, text meta will chase, trills, and stocatti will chase so you can use proper score markings to make keyswitches.


----------



## Thonex (Jun 29, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Mon Jun 29 said:


> Thonex, since we are perhaps 2 weeks away from release, can you estimate a price for us?
> 
> Many other libraries are coming up and I want to have a more precise budget.



Hi Pedro,

I will announce the price later this week. I will announce the MSRP and a special offer for those that have been so patient and want to get it as soon as possible.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Garlu (Jun 29, 2009)

Thonex @ Mon Jun 29 said:


> I will announce the price later this week. I will announce the MSRP and a special offer for those that have been so patient and want to get it as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andrew



Yeeeeeeees!!!  

PS. Thonex, I have to PM you...


----------



## dannthr (Jun 29, 2009)

dogforester @ Sun Jun 28 said:


> Hey guys on serious and totally unrelated note, Do think I live could with 1 kidney and without a liver(I don't drink that much anyway) ?



For about a day.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 29, 2009)

I think the question is: 

Can we live with the silence that will fall down on the forum from Pedro when LASS is released?


----------



## dogforester (Jun 29, 2009)

dannthr @ Mon Jun 29 said:


> dogforester @ Sun Jun 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys on serious and totally unrelated note, Do think I live could with 1 kidney and without a liver(I don't drink that much anyway) ?
> ...



Long enough to play LASS.


----------



## hbuus (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been waiting and waiting for 14 pages for someone to ask the following question, but since nobody's done it yet, I guess I'll have to: When can we hear more demos?


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 29, 2009)

The no demos until product ships is a disturbing policy. Clearly he must have demos ready but is holding out. o/~ >8o


----------



## Thonex (Jun 29, 2009)

hbuus @ Mon Jun 29 said:


> I've been waiting and waiting for 14 pages for someone to ask the following question, but since nobody's done it yet, I guess I'll have to: When can we hear more demos?



This week :wink:


----------



## bryla (Jun 29, 2009)

hbuus @ Mon Jun 29 said:


> I've been waiting and waiting for 14 pages for someone to ask the following question, but since nobody's done it yet, I guess I'll have to: When can we hear more demos?


Which 14 pages have you been reading?! I think everybody have asked now...


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaap @ Mon Jun 29 said:


> I think the question is:
> 
> Can we live with the silence that will fall down on the forum from Pedro when LASS is released?





dannthr @ Mon Jun 29 said:


> For about a day.



0oD 

I know, I have been a bit impatient.


----------



## Justus (Jun 29, 2009)

bryla @ Mon Jun 29 said:


> hbuus @ Mon Jun 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been waiting and waiting for 14 pages for someone to ask the following question, but since nobody's done it yet, I guess I'll have to: When can we hear more demos?
> ...



...and that was the joke!


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 29, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Mon Jun 29 said:


> The no demos until product ships is a disturbing policy.



Why is it disturbing? Nobody is forcing you to buy it the day it ships.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 29, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Mon Jun 29 said:


> choc0thrax @ Mon Jun 29 said:
> 
> 
> > The no demos until product ships is a disturbing policy.
> ...



I just like demos and the sooner the better.


----------



## Camus (Jun 29, 2009)

Why do we need demos. I´m sure it will blow us all away. 
Those will be the lucky ones, who do their own demos with LASS soon.


----------



## synthetic (Jun 29, 2009)

Who needs demos? You know it's awesome, just buy it.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 1, 2009)

dogforester @ Wed Jul 01 said:


> dannthr @ Wed Jul 01 said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell has no one commented on this thread in the last 24 hours???
> ...



I'll be starting a new thread in a few days. :D 

This "new" thread will officially take of this tread :lol: 

It will have new demos and information that you all have been waiting for so patiently... and an introductory price to match all of your collective patience and good-will.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## dannthr (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh man, I think I might miss this thread.


----------



## bryla (Jul 1, 2009)

Someday. When I grow up. I'll have my own LASS thread at VI


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 1, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Jul 01 said:


> dogforester @ Wed Jul 01 said:
> 
> 
> > dannthr @ Wed Jul 01 said:
> ...



Andrew, no offense, instead of announcing announcements and things you already have even another time you simply could have spilled the beans and actually MAKE the new thread already. I do not blame the users doing this here, but for a developer this is simply disturbing policy.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 1, 2009)

Except this is not 'a developer' - it's our buddy Andrew, and he can do no wrong in my book. o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 1, 2009)

hbuus @ Mon Jun 29 said:


> I've been waiting and waiting for 14 pages for someone to ask the following question, but since nobody's done it yet, I guess I'll have to: When can we hear more demos?



Oops, I did! :mrgreen: o-[][]-o


----------



## synthetic (Jul 1, 2009)

I think this has been a very unique launch strategy. The launch will have the first listen to the demos, aside from the sneak peek we got a few months ago. The excitement over the demos will lead people to click the "buy now" button. As a marketing guy, I have been watching with interest.  

As a composer, WTF isn't it out yet??!? :evil:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 1, 2009)

On the bright side, it's giving us more time to $ave up for it.


----------



## Gabe S. (Jul 1, 2009)

PolarBear @ Wed Jul 01 said:


> Andrew, no offense, instead of announcing announcements and things you already have even another time you simply could have spilled the beans and actually MAKE the new thread already. I do not blame the users doing this here, but for a developer this is simply disturbing policy.



hehe.....haven't you ever heard of building anticipation? Other developers have it down to a science. Isn't that what movies and tv shows and book releases and every other public release product tries to do?

Isn't East West doing that now with HS? Make a way-early announcement and then say everything else is TBD? And when was the last time EW actually released something on time that was stable? Anyone remember Forbidden Planet? How many years ago was that? How many years before release did VSL announce MIR? How long before the first PLAY products arrived after being shown at NAMM? A whole year? And how well did it work? Has DVZ officially launched yet? How long has that been?

It's not a conspiracy. Seriously, let Mr. K build a little hype around his product---he's not being obnoxious about it. People are asking and he's doing some teasing responses. He's not shoving it down anyone's throats. He's a new and small operation up against some Goliaths. At least he's got a REAL product to talk about that's ready for release. 

Give him a little wiggle room----even if it's just an IR.... 

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## dannthr (Jul 1, 2009)

What if the "Hear Demos" button is the same as the "Buy Now" button?

That would be clever!


----------



## musicpete (Jul 2, 2009)

Ha! Now that's a splendid idea, Dan!

"Hear Demos"
*click*
"Please enter your credit card details to hear demos"
*type type click*
"Press here to listen to demos NOW! (Note: 2500US$ will be deducted from your credit card)"
*click listen ponder scream*


----------



## nikolas (Jul 2, 2009)

If I didn't want to be excluded for ever bying LASS, I would have created a thread "LASS is out!" and have everyone banning me all over the net! :D:D:D

But I'm a patient man (patient, as in sick... :D Sick of anticipation, etc, etc. Andrew knows about this as well! :D).

Dan: LMAO!


----------



## hbuus (Jul 2, 2009)

Imagine if Thonex was to reveal that this LASS-thing was in fact just a little prank - "guys, there IS no sample library!" - and that Colin's demo was done with a real string section. :D 

If so, Thonex, I believe you'd better call up Salman Rushdie beforehand and get some tips on how to survive in a world where hordes of fanatics want to do all kinds of ugly things to you! >8o :lol:


----------



## dxmachina (Jul 2, 2009)

*I heard LASS does the following:*

It filets, it chops
It dices, slices, never stops
Lasts a lifetime, mows your lawn
And it mows your lawn
And it picks up the kids from school
It gets rid of unwanted facial hair
It gets rid of embarrassing age spots
It delivers a pizza
And it lengthens, and it strengthens
And it finds that slipper that's been at large
Under the chaise lounge for several weeks
And it plays a mean Rhythm Master
It makes excuses for unwanted lipstick on your collar
And it's only a dollar, step right up
It's only a dollar, step right up

Seriously. Me want LASS.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 2, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jul 01 said:


> Except this is not 'a developer' - it's our buddy Andrew, and he can do no wrong in my book. o-[][]-o



I agree!!  o-[][]-o


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 2, 2009)

hbuus @ Thu Jul 02 said:


> Imagine if Thonex was to reveal that this LASS-thing was in fact just a little prank - "guys, there IS no sample library!" - and that Colin's demo was done with a real string section. :D
> 
> If so, Thonex, I believe you'd better call up Salman Rushdie beforehand and get some tips on how to survive in a world where hordes of fanatics want to do all kinds of ugly things to you! >8o :lol:



Colin's demo is terrific and LASS sounds great in it, but anyone who listens to it and cannot tell it is not a real section should quit the business and i.e. start selling shoes instead immediately. 

But as I said, it sounds terrific.


----------



## tripit (Jul 2, 2009)

Ashermusic @ Thu Jul 02 said:


> hbuus @ Thu Jul 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine if Thonex was to reveal that this LASS-thing was in fact just a little prank - "guys, there IS no sample library!" - and that Colin's demo was done with a real string section. :D
> ...



hehe...you sound just like one of my old college music theory professors, only it's be a plumber....


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 2, 2009)

The most important quality of strings is their ability to resonate with our inner strings


----------



## dannthr (Jul 2, 2009)

GRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!


ANTICIPATION IS MAKING ME WAIT!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 2, 2009)

[quote="tripit @ Thu Jul 02, 2009 12:37 pm"

hehe...you sound just like one of my old college music theory professors, only it's be a plumber....[/quote]

Clearly, he's a very wise man


----------



## clonewar (Jul 2, 2009)

Ashermusic @ Thu Jul 02 said:


> Clearly, he's a very wise man




"You young whipper snappers and your fancy string libraries!!"




Jay's new signature... :mrgreen:


----------



## Niah (Jul 2, 2009)

I would rather sell shoes than to work in the music business... :lol: ..

8)


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jul 2, 2009)

HEY!
Whats wrong with selling shoes?

Certain people in here will use every chance to draw attention to the fact that they are PRO. PRO with capital letters. PRO!!! you hear? Lets say it again . PROOO!
Are you not PRO? oh dear.

Now mister , i ask you...had you not had shoes on yer feet, how would you be able to walk that long hard road to Pro-ness, huh? Barefoot? ha, i think not.

oh well, uhm. Can we just get to buy this thing already, so we can start complaining about all thats not perfect with it?

Altho i sense this thing is gonna cost me the soles of my shoes and shirt of my back.
harr harr,.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 2, 2009)

Pzy, wrong forum!: http://www.prettybigshoes.net/site/forum/viewforum/3/


----------



## Niah (Jul 2, 2009)

actually my grandfather used to make and sell shoes

he would make me custom sized shoes when I was a kid, there was just nothing like it

now those days are over thanks to the big business :evil: 


oh and...PROOOO


----------



## Niah (Jul 2, 2009)

Speaking of shoes, never enough to remember this little pearl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RFH7C3vkK4


----------



## A.C.Edwards (Jul 2, 2009)

yay! someone finally said it, good call Psy-Clone, definitely agree some people are getting a little bit to big for their shoes.

Also, Thonex, I think it's time we ditched the anticipation and release the thing.... you know the marketing campaign has reached it's limits when people go from anticipation to anger...

Even if you just give us an actual date instead of 'some time soon' or 'sometime this week'....


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 2, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Thu Jul 02 said:


> HEY!
> Whats wrong with selling shoes?
> 
> Certain people in here will use every chance to draw attention to the fact that they are PRO. PRO with capital letters. PRO!!! you hear? Lets say it again . PROOO!
> ...



LOL!.

I guess if the shoe fits I will have to wear it, huh?


----------



## A.C.Edwards (Jul 2, 2009)

haha my bad, my glasses are in the shop at the moment, can't really see overly well...

you got my point though.. so yeah... didn't really have to nit pick on the details.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice strings!


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice strings!


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice strings!


----------



## bryla (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone mentioned the nice strings?


----------



## Ed (Jul 3, 2009)

Thonex should consider calling his new lib BTN Strings ie. Better Than Nothing Strings or CBW Strings ie. Could Be Worse Strings. Then people will think they arent special but be confused as to why they keep hearing such great things about it, therefore they will check it out and be more amazed and want to buy it.

I am in fact a marketing god, thank you, thank you... 

*claps* *claps* *claps*


----------



## Ed (Jul 3, 2009)

TheoKrueger @ Thu Jul 02 said:


> our inner strings



I'd love a sample of yours.


----------



## dogforester (Jul 3, 2009)

TheoKrueger @ Thu Jul 02 said:


> The most important quality of strings is their ability to resonate with our inner strings



My inner trumpet has been giving me alot of trouble recently. o=<


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 3, 2009)

My only concern is how flexible will these nice sounding strings be? Are there more demos we can hear?


----------



## Niah (Jul 3, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> My only concern is how flexible will these nice sounding strings be? Are there more demos we can hear?



more demos and videos will follow upon release

in the meanwhile you can download the pre-release manual to get to know all the features and scripting capabilities


----------



## wqaxsz (Jul 3, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> Actually, if you *really* want to blow the continuity: nice strings!!!


 >8o Mon dieu
I didn't recognize you Ned!
my bad


----------



## nikolas (Jul 3, 2009)

WOW Ned!

You know, once LASS is out, I bet Andrew will keep developing the series:

LAW: A hardcore series of woodwinds, for all tastes!
LAB: Scientificly proven to sound like the true Brass
LAP: Faster than superman, the attacks on these percussion will see you running round in laps!

And so on...

While the rest of the competition is stuck with lousy acronyms like "VSL" (say it three times fast...) or even worst EWQLSC (I bet not even Native Americans can't pronounce this right)!

Andrew is on the right track here with LASS, LAW, LAB and LAP.

Of course the customers will also respond to Andrew, after the release of LASS, with a simple LAD (D standing for Demand more).


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 3, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> Actually, if you *really* want to blow the continuity: nice strings!!!



I have this urge to listen to Air on G string...


----------



## Jaap (Jul 3, 2009)

Not only listen - it requires a deep analysis!


----------



## Angel (Jul 3, 2009)

This lass has really nice strings


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 3, 2009)

Tick tock tick tock... demos this week and the week's almost over. o-[][]-o


----------



## bryla (Jul 3, 2009)

stop tick tock'ing! I'm still traumatized by 88 minutes


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 3, 2009)

Not my fault you like crap movies. o-[][]-o


----------



## bryla (Jul 3, 2009)

:( I liked it


----------



## bryla (Jul 3, 2009)

if only it were a violin:
http://store.drumbum.com/media/lord-str ... tshirt.jpg


----------



## clonewar (Jul 3, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> Actually, if you *really* want to blow the continuity: nice strings!!!




Nothing like some beautiful strings to inspire a skin flute concerto! 0oD


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 3, 2009)

This is starting to look like a bunch of inmates and a poster on a jail wall.

Now let's get back to the subject: "Jack Benny's violin playing" o/~


----------



## dannthr (Jul 3, 2009)

Why must I go an entire day without LASS demos?

WHY?


----------



## Thonex (Jul 3, 2009)

dannthr @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> Why must I go an entire day without LASS demos?
> 
> WHY?


The day is not over.. at least here in LA. :D 

Will "go live" in a few minutes... will upload new site... wish me luck...


----------



## scottbuckley (Jul 3, 2009)

Thonex @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Will "go live" in a few minutes... will upload new site... wish me luck...



It begins...

-s


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 3, 2009)

Is it just me? I have a small bug running around. It's like if it was in my screen but I only see on this page!!


----------



## tripit (Jul 3, 2009)

Got some fireworks to go with that Andrew?
I'm gonna drag my cooler over here by the console and crack open a cold one.


----------



## tripit (Jul 3, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Fri Jul 03 said:


> Is it just me? I have a small bug running around. It's like if it was in my screen but I only see on this page!!



Andrew has a pest problem, you should see his studio, gnats all over the place.


----------



## scottbuckley (Jul 3, 2009)

This is sad. I have nothing better to do on a Saturday afternoon but sit at my desk hitting refresh. 

I hope I'm put out of my misery soon.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 3, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Is it just me? I have a small bug running around. It's like if it was in my screen but I only see on this page!!



No that creepy thing is in Thonex his signature. I smacked my monitor the first 6 times with a newspaper to kill the darn thing till I figured out it was in the signature :D


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 3, 2009)

Jaap @ Sat Jul 04 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Sat Jul 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me? I have a small bug running around. It's like if it was in my screen but I only see on this page!!
> ...



OMG! That's true! This is funny, I was getting worried, how the hell did this tiny bug get in and why on the page only? Good one!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 3, 2009)

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12931


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 3, 2009)

All I have to say is: Bug off!


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 4, 2009)

I set my ad block controller to block that nasty bug. I didn't see it ever since


----------

